#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Изначальная природа

## Hang Gahm

Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2017)

----------


## Евгений по

Я думаю что любовь и радость это физиологически обусловленные реакции тела

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Что такое-природа? и что такое-пуста? И с чего Вы  решили что изначальная природа-пуста? 
А до вашкего утверждения о пустоте изначальной природы-откуда брались эти понятия?

----------


## Дубинин

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Как меня учили "пустота"- это возможность "быть взаимозависимости",  а "познать пустоту чего- то", это познать взаимозависимо- это "чего- то"- например при "пустоте "я"- познаёшь "себя"- как цепь событий и всё.. А т.к. 4- ре безмерных- "любовь- сорадование- сострадание- равностность", на прямую переживаются, только после познания "пустоты себя" (ты на прямую (не выдумывая)- переживаешь боль- радость- эгоизм других- ибо не привязан к "себе"), то вот из этой "пустоты"- всё и берётся.

----------

Балдинг (05.09.2017), Дордже (29.08.2017), Тимур Бутовский (29.08.2017), Шуньяананда (29.08.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Поведайте кто знает. Эго тоже из пустоты проявляется как взаимодействие между формами?)

----------


## Фил

> Поведайте кто знает. Эго тоже из пустоты проявляется как взаимодействие между формами?)


Конечно

----------

Дордже (30.08.2017), Тимур Бутовский (30.08.2017), Шуньяананда (29.08.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Истинная пустота, по утверждению просветлённых - это :  трава зелёная, небо синее ( для всех). 
Радость - физиологическая реакция в ответ на получение желаемого. А любовь и сострадание - неотлемлемые свойства этого мира, притом неотделимые и взаимосвязанные. ( Имхо)

----------


## Дубинин

> Истинная пустота, по утверждению просветлённых - это :  трава зелёная, небо синее ( для всех). 
> Радость - физиологическая реакция в ответ на получение желаемого. А любовь и сострадание - неотлемлемые свойства этого мира, притом неотделимые и взаимосвязанные. ( Имхо)


Вам просветлевшим- вот всё так просто- трава зелёная..а нам вот тревожно хотящим чего- то, что  вот- вот откроется - чего делать :Cry: ? (вот и приходится в книжки смотреть- де сначала как ты сам страдаешь.. потом как так- же страдают другие.., да не просто "по книжному", а на "прямую" изволь чуять..)

----------


## Алик

> Вам просветлевшим- вот всё так просто- трава зелёная..а нам вот тревожно хотящим чего- то, что  вот- вот откроется - чего делать? (вот и приходится в книжки смотреть- де сначала как ты сам страдаешь.. потом как так- же страдают другие.., да не просто "по книжному", а на "прямую" изволь чуять..)


Так я ж не просветлевший, мне тоже непросто. Так, мысли всякие в голову лезут, а в себе их держать сил нет, вот и жму на кнопки почём зря.
Это про хотение чего-то :
" Я вспомнил пациентку, у которой сыну поставили диагноз аутизм и который потом был снят.
"Первый месяц, — рассказывала она, — я молилась, ожидая и надеясь, что сын выздоровеет. Я жила этой надеждой. Проходит месяц, полтора, и я вижу полный крах, никаких изменений. Тогда я стала молиться просто так, потому что у меня появилась такая потребность, и через некоторое время с удивлением заметила, что ребенок начал меняться. А еще через два месяца ему сняли этот диагноз."

----------

Дубинин (29.08.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


 Это тоже безличные состояния ума, возникают вследствие определенных причин и исчезают.

----------


## Aion

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Такое кино: пустота сердца позволяет ему улавливать сигналы из центра Системы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Такое кино: пустота сердца позволяет ему улавливать сигналы из центра Системы.


Что такое центр Системы, где располагается? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.08.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Что такое центр Системы, где располагается?


Символ, см. http://megabook.ru/article/%D0%A6%D0...2%D0%BE%D0%BB)
Располагается там, где покой.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Символ, см. http://megabook.ru/article/%D0%A6%D0...2%D0%BE%D0%BB)
> Располагается там, где покой.


Он же атман, пуруша и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Он же атман, пуруша и т.д.


Чавой-то? в даденной ссылке, "буддийский" центр- это нирвана (вы нас- алчущих "самого- самого"- не путайте, а то и алчить нечего и говорить не о чем  :Frown:  )

----------

Aion (31.08.2017), Фил (31.08.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Символ, см. http://megabook.ru/article/%D0%A6%D0...2%D0%BE%D0%BB)
> Располагается там, где покой.


Это временная указка, для перехода (внимания) от нечто (пустоты) в принимаемый объект (на периферию) тело человека? :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Чавой-то? в даденной ссылке, "буддийский" центр- это нирвана (вы нас- алчущих "самого- самого"- не путайте, а то и алчить нечего и говорить не о чем  )


Да хоть Будда.....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017), Дубинин (31.08.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Как меня учили "пустота"- это возможность "быть взаимозависимости",  а "познать пустоту чего- то", это познать взаимозависимо- это "чего- то"- например при "пустоте "я"- познаёшь "себя"- как цепь событий и всё.. А т.к. 4- ре безмерных- "любовь- сорадование- сострадание- равностность", на прямую переживаются, только после познания "пустоты себя" (ты на прямую (не выдумывая)- переживаешь боль- радость- эгоизм других- ибо не привязан к "себе"), то вот из этой "пустоты"- всё и берётся.


А вот в Вас чего больше-"пустоты" или "себя"? Есть какое-то чувство?

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот в Вас чего больше-"пустоты" или "себя"? Есть какое-то чувство?


Эт сколько не ел смотря, столько и переживаний- пустот- полнот..

----------


## Альбина

> Эт сколько не ел смотря, столько и переживаний- пустот- полнот..


кого не ел? в смысле-если место для еды пустое - и пусто? Вы там ешьте давайте- заполняйтесь уже... это еще что такое...ну и новости

----------


## Дубинин

> кого не ел? в смысле-если место для еды пустое - и пусто? Вы там ешьте давайте- заполняйтесь уже... это еще что такое...ну и новости


Пустота в буддизмах- пуста :Frown: , и если её описать в "переживаниях", то это вовсе не "не нахождение чего-то", а это есть- "не поиск того- чего и так не было".

----------


## Альбина

> Пустота в буддизмах- пуста. если её описать в "переживаниях", то это вовсе не "не нахождение чего-то", а это есть- "не поиск того- чего и так не было".


ясно

----------


## Дубинин

> ясно


Пережитое "пусто" дыхание к примеру, и есть реализация "шаматхи на дыхании"- без отвлечения блаженный вдох- выдох, не сопровождаемый "не ведением" (принятием вдоха- выдоха, за что- то иное.. и порождения тем самым-  кармы)

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.08.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Вам надо читать дзогчен а не болоболить, если хотите знать все, как знаю это я. Да, я знаю ответ на ваш вопрос но не буду подсказывать, хватит лениться, сами до всего доходите

----------


## Альбина

> Пережитое "пусто" дыхание к примеру, и есть реализация "шаматхи на дыхании"- без отвлечения блаженный вдох- выдох, не сопровождаемый "не ведением" (принятием вдоха- выдоха, за что- то иное.. и порождения тем самым-  кармы)


едой только не забывайте пополняться- хорошо? то что в буддизме вы сечете лучше буддистов и так понятно уже давно..мне было интересно другое..но не смею сбивать ход мыслей ваших...

----------


## Альбина

@*Дубинин* А вообще Вы у нас конечно -умница,даже удивительно...Вы знаете что - вы лопайте только когда прям вот знаете,что оно вам нужно..прям сейчас.. и тогда нормально, но не со скуки и не от памяти вкуса(эта память может быть с др. людьми связана,от которых иной раз-бе....)
А я вот ужасно себя веду- я надышаться иногда не могу ,в чем нахожусь.. и мне так нравится... и еще я суп гороховый люблю (щас вот ем :Smilie: )

----------


## Aion

> Он же атман, пуруша и т.д.


Ни фига, имеется в виду та самая Самость (Буддовость).

----------


## Aion

> Это временная указка, для перехода (внимания) от нечто (пустоты) в принимаемый объект (на периферию) тело человека?


Это источник, средоточие всех превращений.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ни фига, имеется в виду та самая Самость (Буддовость).


Вобщем, кто без иерархии жить не может... (т.е. практически все)
И надо кому-нибудь (чему-нибудь) себя спровадить...




> В семье центр — отец, в армии — главнокомандующий, в доме — печь, в храме — алтарь. 
> Когда центр отсутствует, система становится нежизнеспособной, начинает разваливаться.


Очень смешно  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Вобщем, кто без иерархии жить не может... (т.е. практически все)
> И надо кому-нибудь (чему-нибудь) себя спровадить...


Так уж устроен мир, что сердце - это генетически исходный формируемый орган, а голова потом образуется...




> Очень смешно


Ещё смешнее, что вы наверняка даже системе не сможете корректно дать дефиницию. Так ведь?  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Так уж устроен мир, что сердце - это генетически исходный формируемый орган, а голова потом образуется...


Ну и что?




> Ещё смешнее, что вы наверняка даже системе не сможете корректно дать дефиницию. Так ведь?


Система это какая-то совокупность.

----------


## Фил

Поскольку система это совокупность, то какого-то "центра" у нее быть не может.
Почему, надеюсь, Вы понимаете.

----------


## Aion

> Ну и что?


То, что никто не может без иерархии жить.





> Система это какая-то совокупность.


Действительно смешно.

----------


## Фил

> То, что никто не может без иерархии жить.


Вот Вы и пригласили себе Ишвару на царство.
А атеистам то что делать?
Уверовать?




> Действительно смешно.


Почему?
По Вашему система это не совокупность?
Что тогда?

----------


## Aion

> Поскольку система это совокупность, то какого-то "центра" у нее быть не может.
> Почему, надеюсь, Вы понимаете.


Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что всерьёз ваши фантазии о "какой-то совокупности" принимать можно только не имея о теории систем никакого представления.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вот Вы и пригласили себе Ишвару на царство.
> А атеистам то что делать?
> Уверовать?


Признание примата сердца над головой не требует веры. Это факт. Не нравятся факты? Или не умеете делать выводы? 




> Почему?
> По Вашему система это не совокупность?
> Что тогда?


По-моему, система - это не "какая-то совокупность". Вы не уточнили какая именно совокупность и совокупность чего.

----------


## Фил

> По-моему, система - это не "какая-то совокупность". Вы не уточнили какая именно совокупность и совокупность чего.


Вы не уточнили какая система, поэтому я и не уточнял совокупность чего.
Возьмите любую систему (уравнений, механическую, власти) и вы увидите что это совокупность.
В противном случае приведите пример системы которая не-совокупность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что всерьёз ваши фантазии о "какой-то совокупности" принимать можно только не имея о теории систем никакого представления.


Это меня не интересует.

----------


## Aion

> Вы не уточнили какая система, поэтому я и не уточнял совокупность чего.
> Возьмите любую систему (уравнений, механическую, власти) и вы увидите что это совокупность.
> В противном случае приведите пример системы которая не-совокупность.


О небо! Вы даже не понимаете предмета обсуждения, а уже лезете спорить! Любая система. Речь о дефиниции. Система - совокупность чего?

----------


## Фил

> О небо! Вы даже не понимаете предмета обсуждения, а уже лезете спорить! Любая система. Речь о дефиниции. Система - совокупность чего?


Частей входящих в неё.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Это меня не интересует.


Что именно: своё незнание? Тогда мне не о чем с вами говорить. Это пустая трата времени.

----------


## Фил

> Что именно: своё незнание? Тогда мне не о чем с вами говорить. Это пустая трата времени.


Вот и хорошо.
Добавьте меня в свой игнор-лист.

----------


## Aion

> Частей входящих в неё.


Каких ещё частей? Уверен, что на этот простецкий вопрос ответить не сможете, так что вопрос можете считать риторическим. В общем, как и следовало ожидать, членораздельно объяснить, что такое система, вы не способны. Смейтесь дальше.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> Вот и хорошо.


Заниматься троллингом хорошо? Вы уверены? 



> Добавьте меня в свой игнор-лист.


Подожду, пока Меркурий перейдёт к прямому движению... :Cool:

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Это источник, средоточие всех превращений.


Вы могли бы развернуть "средоточие всех превращений"?

----------


## Фил

> Вы могли бы развернуть "средоточие всех превращений"?


Я бы тоже послушал, молча.
Но предвижу, что будет только тавтология, типа средоточие это средоточие.

----------


## Фил

> Что именно: своё незнание? Тогда мне не о чем с вами говорить. Это пустая трата времени.


Меня не интересовали, вообще то, Ваши предположения о моей скромной персоне, которая к обсуждаемому предмету (моя персона) отношения не имеет.

----------


## Aion

> Вы могли бы развернуть "средоточие всех превращений"?


Да, конечно, см. В.Б.Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да, конечно, см. В.Б.Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны


Молчу.
это ужас

----------


## Дубинин

> Вобщем, кто без иерархии жить не может... (т.е. практически все)
> И надо кому-нибудь (чему-нибудь) себя спровадить...
> 
> 
> Очень смешно


А что не так? Иерархичность, есть основа анализа окружающего. Не назначив "центр", "главного", "смотрящего на события".. не возможно ничего пережить (да- же стенку перед собой).

----------

Aion (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А что не так? Иерархичность, есть основа анализа окружающего. Не назначив "центр", "главного", "смотрящего на события".. не возможно ничего пережить (да- же стенку перед собой).


Это не надо назначать.
Это и так есть, врожденное.
Наоборот, надо пытаться попробовать альтернативу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так уж устроен мир, что сердце - это генетически исходный формируемый орган, а голова потом образуется...


Вроде сначала кишечник и хорда.
Сердце уже потом, какраз вместе со спинным и головным мозгами : )

Или есть какието новые данные ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не надо назначать.
> Это и так есть, врожденное.
> Наоборот, надо пытаться попробовать альтернативу.


Вах! Какой такой врождённый, но "не назначенный"? (у верных мадхьямиков)

----------

Фил (31.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вах! Какой такой врождённый, но "не назначенный"? (у верных мадхьямиков)


А почему не врождённый ?
Мы же какбы все подпадали под влияние не-буддийских учений уже в прошлых жизнях и рождаемся(точнее во чрево входим) уже с искажёнными концептами (или может точнее(но не уверен что точнее) тенденциями к разным подобным концептам).

----------


## Фил

> Вах! Какой такой врождённый, но "не назначенный"? (у верных мадхьямиков)


Назначенный с рождения, можно и так.
Если родится существо без эго, то, кмк, ему сразу же придет конец. Как "человеку неудовлетворенному всем" у Стругацких.

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А почему не врождённый ?
> Мы же какбы все подпадали под влияние не-буддийских учений уже в прошлых жизнях и рождаемся(точнее во чрево входим) уже с искажёнными концептами.


Ес- ес, и "врождённый", но и "назначенный"- ибо "номенальность" в Мадхьямике- столп, (и сей столп и основа освобождения, ибо при переживании "номинальности" "всего"- искомая "пустота всего" и переживается)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017), Фил (31.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> и сей столп и основа освобождения, ибо при переживании "номинальности" "всего"- искомая "пустота всего" и переживается)


Только при понимании и причинности и взаимозависимости.
Иначе нама(нальность) сама без рупа(вости) будет. Или приоритет нама перед рупой. Или вообще ни того ни другого, а Пустота (жутко небуддийская).

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Назначенный с рождения, можно и так.
> Если родится существо без эго, то, кмк, ему сразу же придет конец. Как "человеку неудовлетворенному всем" у Стругацких.


Новот всётаки первый момент эго, которому бы не предшествовал предыдущий момент эго - невозможно отследить.
Как невозможно отследить момент первого знания, которому не предшествовал бы предыдущий момент знания.

Тоесть кмк. нельзя сказать - назначенный с момента рождения.

(тач что зря наверно соглашаетесь ))

----------

Фил (31.08.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Вроде сначала кишечник и хорда.
> Сердце уже потом, какраз вместе со спинным и головным мозгами : )
> 
> Или есть какието новые данные ?


Вроде кишечник и хорда на 15 день, сердце на 18, а спинной и головной мозг на 20. То есть, сердце раньше мозгов формируется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вроде кишечник и хорда на 15 день, сердце на 18, а спинной и головной мозг на 20. То есть, сердце раньше мозгов формируется.


Но кишечник же раньше сердца.
Значить не сердце - _генетически исходный формируемый орган_ (с) )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ум.

Индийское слово _читта_ может значить и сердце и ум.  На китайском также одно и тоже слово(_синь_ вроде)  может значить и сердце и ум.

Вопрос топикстартера пуст от упоминания в нём органа тела - сердце  )

----------


## Aion

> Но кишечник же раньше сердца.
> Значить не сердце - _генетически исходный формируемый орган_ (с) )


Имелось в виду то, что сердце формируется раньше головного мозга. Первичная сердечная трубка формируется на второй неделе зародышевой жизни. В любом случае сердечно-сосудистая система формируется первой из всех систем, потому что плод нуждается в собственном кровообращении для развития других органов.



> Вопрос топикстартера пуст от упоминания в нём органа тела - сердце  )


В Китае считалось, что именно орган тела - сердце в силу своей пустотности способен улавливать сигналы гармоничного эфира из центра Системы.
См. Ткаченко Г.А. Космос, музыка, ритуал. Миф и эстетика в Люйши чуньцю

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Имелось в виду то, что сердце формируется раньше головного мозга. Первичная сердечная трубка формируется на второй неделе зародышевой жизни. В любом случае сердечно-сосудистая система формируется первой из всех систем, потому что плод нуждается в собственном кровообращении для развития других органов.


Система кровообращения на столь ранней стадии развития плода - плацентарная. От сердца Мамы.


Если уж реально называть, чтото центром развития, то это хорда, центральная ось. 
И самый главный орган жизнеобеспечения плода - пуп )
И кишечник )

----------

Альбина (01.09.2017), Доня (08.09.2017), Фил (01.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Китае считалось, что именно орган тела - сердце в силу своей пустотности способен улавливать сигналы гармоничного эфира из центра Системы.
> См. Ткаченко Г.А. Космос, музыка, ритуал. Миф и эстетика в Люйши чуньцю


Дзэнь ) буддизмь ?

Пустотность - физическая, органическая, как пространство меж стенок сосуда ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Дзэнь ) буддизмь ?
> 
> Пустотность - физическая, органическая, как пространство меж стенок сосуда ?


Скорее всего даосизм+конфуцианство. Надо смотреть кем был Люй Бувэй и что за текст Люйши чуньцю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скорее всего даосизм+конфуцианство. Надо смотреть кем был Люй Бувэй и что за текст Люйши чуньцю.


Может быть и просто конфуцианство.
Ведь - Люй.
А там конечно да - иерархичность и системность в центре Системы.

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.09.2017), Фил (01.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Зеркало пусто по своей изначальной природе.
Природа зеркала - зеркальность, способность и отражать, и формировать образы, и всеохватывать.

Так и природа души(ума\сердца\читты) способность и знать, и формировать познаваемое, и всеохватывать - любить, радоваться, сострадать.

----------


## Aion

> Система кровообращения на столь ранней стадии развития плода - плацентарная. От сердца Мамы.
> 
> 
> Если уж реально называть, чтото центром развития, то это хорда, центральная ось. 
> И самый главный орган жизнеобеспечения плода - пуп )
> И кишечник )


Сказки. Без собственного сердца плод нежизнеспособен. С 22 дня жизни у эмбриона уже собственный сердечный ритм, а с 26 дня уже происходит самостоятельная циркуляция крови по собственной системе кровоснабжения.

----------


## Aion

> Пустотность - физическая, органическая, как пространство меж стенок сосуда ?


Обычная пустотность.

----------


## Фил

> Сказки. Без собственного сердца плод нежизнеспособен. С 22 дня жизни у эмбриона уже собственный сердечный ритм, а с 26 дня уже происходит самостоятельная циркуляция крови по собственной системе кровоснабжения.


А без мозга???
Легких???
Печени???

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сказки. Без собственного сердца плод нежизнеспособен. С 22 дня жизни у эмбриона уже собственный сердечный ритм, а с 26 дня уже происходит самостоятельная циркуляция крови по собственной системе кровоснабжения.


А до 22-го дня,  что - нет кровообращения ?

----------


## Aion

> А до 22-го дня,  что - нет кровообращения ?


Ещё не сформирована сердечно-сосудистая система.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обычная пустотность.


Ответ кмк. - не раскрыт.

Тоесть для Вас пустотность  это тоже самое что и - вакуум, физическое отсутствие  содержания вещества ?

----------


## Aion

> А без мозга???
> Легких???
> Печени???


Мозг (и головной и спинной), как было написано выше, формируется позже сердца.

----------


## Aion

> Ответ кмк. - не раскрыт.
> 
> Тоесть для Вас пустотность  это тоже самое что и - вакуум, физическое отсутствие  содержания вещества ?


Я-то здесь при чём? Речь о древнекитайских представлениях, см. http://oldevrasia.ru/library/Vasilev...v--do-n-e--/70

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ещё не сформирована сердечно-сосудистая система.


Нет циркуляции и обмена веществ по кровеносным сосудам ?

(сердечно-сосудистая да, но кровеносная уже раньше 22-го есть, и кровообращение плацентарное, через важнейший орган для плода - пуп(другие органы могут не развиться или развиться с дефектом, но не пуп)) и благодаря сердцу Мамы)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я-то здесь при чём? Речь о древнекитайских представлениях.


Не, о представления китайского буддизма традиции Чань.

Где пустотность есть не что иное как  индийскобуддийское понятие - шунйата.
А сердце есть не что иное как   индийскобуддийское понятие - читта.

----------


## Aion

> ... и благодаря сердцу Мамы)


У мамы частота сердцебиения - 150 ударов в минуту?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Мозг (и головной и спинной), как было написано выше, формируется позже сердца.


Ну и что?
Я не понимаю.
Какая разница, что раньше, что позже???
Для формирования сердца тоже нужны условия, которые должны быть раньше.
Значит сердце позже.

----------


## Aion

> Ну и что?
> Я не понимаю.
> Какая разница, что раньше, что позже???


Большая разница. Но если не понимаете, про ось "Эго-Самость" не буду говорить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У мамы частота сердцебиения - 150 ударов в минуту?


А до 22-го дня нет плода ?
Нет никакого развития и обмена веществ ?
Плод самсебя обеспечивает, сам кровушку гоняет, без сердца Мамы  :Smilie:  и без ещё и своего сердца  :Frown: 
Без пупа... и кишечника, бац и появляется - сердце  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Большая разница. Но если не понимаете, про ось "Эго-Самость" не буду говорить.


Загадочно....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> А до 22-го дня нет плода ?


Есть.



> Нет никакого развития и обмена веществ ?


Есть.



> Плод самсебя обеспечивает, сам кровушку гоняет, без сердца Мамы  и без ещё и своего сердца


Пока не сформирована сердечно-сосудистая система, ничего он никуда не гоняет.



> Без пупа... и кишечника, бац и появляется - сердце


Какой пуп? Размеры плода на 26-й день - три миллиметра.

----------


## Aion

> Загадочно....


Эрих Нойманн
Примитивные взаимоотношения и развитие отношений между Эго и Самостью

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть.
> Есть.
> Пока не сформирована сердечно-сосудистая система, ничего он никуда не гоняет.
> Какой пуп? Размеры плода на 26-й день - три миллиметра.


Обмен веществ, как происходит, который есть ?

Тот пуп, который с плацентой завязан. 
Пуп такойже, как и хорда и кишечник и паявшееся потом сердце. Рудиментарные. 
Ненравится слово пуп) , можно по флотски - пупок ) Ну и тогда естественно, не сердце а - сердечко )

Вообщем возвращаясь к вопросу ТС:

Читта это ум, и именно читта переведено, словом сердце. О физическом органе речь не идёт, просто по мере развития представлений о теле человека уже существующее слово читта(ум, душа) древними было наложено и на физический орган, а сейчас вообще происходит жутчайшая подмена понятий ум\душа\психика\читта на физический орган, подмена науки о уме, о душе - робототехникой.

----------


## Aion

> Обмен веществ, как происходит, который есть ?


Я лишь написал выше, что сердце начинает формироваться раньше головного мозга, то есть оно генетически первичнее головы. Если с этим согласны, о чём спор? При чём тут хорда, пупок, кишки, обмен веществ? 





> Вообщем возвращаясь к вопросу ТС:
> 
> Читта это ум, и именно читта переведено, словом сердце. О физическом органе речь не идёт, просто по мере развития представлений о теле человека уже существующее слово читта(ум, душа) древними было наложено и на физический орган, а сейчас вообще происходит жутчайшая подмена понятий ум\душа\психика\читта на физический орган, подмена науки о уме, о душе - робототехникой.


Нет никакой подмены. Речь о символе. Возвращаясь к вопросу:



> Сердце олицетворяет «центральную» мудрость, мудрость чувства в противовес рассудочной мудрости головы. Оба способа разумны, но сердце — это еще и сострадание, понимание, «место тайное», любовь, милостыня... 
>  ...В буддизме сердце — суть природы Будды. 
> 
> Сердце

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет никакой подмены. Речь о символе. Возвращаясь к вопросу:


Читта есть способность и знавать и формировать и охватывать\вмещать познаваемое.

Древний человек необразованный в этом вопросе и без никаких символов обходился, прямым пониманием оперировал, а современному образованному зачемто туманный символизм понадобился.

(п.с. 


> Сердце олицетворяет «центральную» мудрость, мудрость чувства в противовес рассудочной мудрости головы. Оба способа разумны, но сердце — это еще и сострадание, понимание, «место тайное», любовь, милостыня... 
>  ...В буддизме сердце — суть природы Будды.


В буддизме: читта это - ум, душа, психика... (без никаких разделений на голову и сердце))

----------


## Фил

> Эрих Нойманн
> Примитивные взаимоотношения и развитие отношений между Эго и Самостью


это все некие спекуляции, коих ворох....

----------


## Aion

> Древний человек необразованный в этом вопросе и без никаких символов обходился, прямым пониманием оперировал, а современному образованному зачемто туманный символизм понадобился.


С точностью до наоборот. Ещё Платон заметил, что "древние... были лучше нас и обитали ближе к богам". Для древнего человека символы были живы, а современный "образованный" за словами не видит образов, увы...

----------


## Aion

> это все некие спекуляции, коих ворох....


Думать так трудно, поэтому большинство судит. 
*К.Г.Юнг*
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шенпен (02.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С точностью до наоборот. Ещё Платон заметил, что "древние... были лучше нас и обитали ближе к богам". Для древнего человека символы были живы, а современный "образованный" за словами не видит образов, увы...


Так вот зачем весь этот экзотически-мистичненький символизм ?

Говорим о уме\душе\психике\читте, так говорим о - уме\душе\психике\читте.
Без лишних  воды и тумана.

----------


## Aion

> Так вот зачем весь этот экзотически-мистичненький символизм ?
> 
> Говорим о уме\душе\психике\читте, так говорим о - уме\душе\психике\читте.
> Без лишних  воды и тумана.


Вот зачем пустословить? Вам больше заняться нечем?



> Ваше собственное сердце и есть Будда – даже не сомневайтесь в этом! 
> 
> *Сутра помоста шестого патриарха*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот зачем пустословить? Вам больше заняться нечем?


Да вот затем и словлю, что в тексте шестого патриарха сказано:

Ваш собственный ум и есть Будда – даже не сомневайтесь в этом!

----------


## Aion

> Да вот затем и словлю, что в тексте шестого патриарха сказано:
> 
> Ваш собственный ум и есть Будда – даже не сомневайтесь в этом!


Так в стартовом сообщении говорится об изначальной природе нашего сердца, а не об изначальной природе нашего ума.

----------


## Фил

> Так в стартовом сообщении говорится об изначальной природе нашего сердца, а не об изначальной природе нашего ума.


Так сердце - это не орган.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2017)

----------


## Альбина

В.Н. А может в хвосте вся карма и приезжает? :Confused:  вот зачем эмбриону хвост? :Confused:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2017), Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Думать так трудно, поэтому большинство судит. 
> *К.Г.Юнг*


Гарантий, что какая либо теория верна - нет.

----------


## Aion

> Так сердце - это не орган.


Орган:




> В китайском буддизме сердце является одним из Восьми Драгоценных Органов Будды.
> 
> http://www.symbolarium.ru/index.php/...B8.D0.B7.D0.BC





> Гарантий, что какая либо теория верна - нет.


Вообще-то речь о гарантии не шла. Практикуйте, и будет вам гарантия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так в стартовом сообщении говорится об изначальной природе нашего сердца, а не об изначальной природе нашего ума.


Караз там о изначальной природе ума и говорится.

Это язык Чань/Дзэн (ну  китайский)
Ероглифф там такой и соответствующая ему морфема такая, что и сердце может значит и может значить ум.  
По контексту смысл различается и по тому с какими морфемами в связке употребляется(ну в нашем случае с какими исловами и смыслом)
В данном случае  вопрос то - не анатомический )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В.Н. А может в хвосте вся карма и приезжает? вот зачем эмбриону хвост?


Незнаю : )

Может это и есть та самая пресловутая кундалини, от ящероподобных прапра...пращуров нам доставшаяся ; )

----------

Альбина (02.09.2017), Доня (08.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Караз там о изначальной природе ума и говорится.
> 
> Это язык Чань/Дзэн (ну  китайский)
> Ероглифф там такой и соответствующая ему морфема такая, что и сердце может значит и может значить ум.  
> По контексту смысл различается и по тому с какими морфемами в связке употребляется(ну в нашем случае с какими исловами и смыслом)


Ага, есть такой иероглиф: http://www.synologia.ru/a/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8C_1
И смысл именно тот, что я выше обрисовал.



> В данном случае  вопрос то - не анатомический )


Но это не мешало вам углубиться в эмбриогенез. Если вопрос не анатомический, зачем?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

Там и написано, что это - психика.
А не миокард.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вы же начали то про эмбрионов!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Там и написано, что это - психика.
> А не миокард.


Так и я вам про ось "Эго-Самость", но вы не уловили смысла...

----------


## Aion

> Вы же начали то про эмбрионов!!!


Я про первичность Сердца/Самости по отношению к Голове/Эго.

----------


## Фил

> Так и я вам про ось "Эго-Самость", но вы не уловили смысла...


Вы - Дельфийский оракул?
Она же - Пифия?

----------


## Aion

> Вы - Дельфийский оракул?
> Она же - Пифия?


Что курите?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я про первичность Сердца/Самости по отношению к Голове/Эго.


Вот не различается так ни в китайскобуддийском мировоззрении ни в индобуддийском.

Ум это - ум. Что синь. Что читта. 

Это у нас можно сказать: думать головой или думать сердцем - и противопоставить ум уму.

Там так не получается, особенно для традиционной мысли не соприкасавшейся с западной культурой.

----------

Aion (02.09.2017), Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Голова - буддхи.
Сердце - читта.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Голова - буддхи.
> Сердце - читта.


Ну если по индуизму пройтись.
То буддхи это неотъемлемое  качество атмана знать познавать (вайшешика, ньяя), санхья йога и веданта - буддхи чтото типа интеллекта и может быть  отделено от пуруши или не обязательно присуще атману.

И все оперируют понятием читта как общим обозначением всего умственного, ума, психики.

При этом вводят понятие атман или пуруша, отделяя в него какраз вот способность ума знать, быть свидетелем умственной и др. деятельности, Себя - по типу Сам, как нпр. в выражении: к нам прибыл Сам ) Только здесь выражение - это Сам свидетель, это Сам знающий, это Сам наблюдающий, это Сам ...
Можно ещё по другому сказать - наделяют способность ума знать качествами атман.

И опять же к голове понятие буддхи не имеет отношения.

Вообще то, что мы думаем головой, довольно поздняя идея даже  для западного мировоззрения.

----------

Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если изначальная природа нашего сердца пуста, откуда берутся любовь, радость и сострадание?


Любовь как прекращение гнева, радость как прекращение страха, сострадание как прекращение страдания.

----------

Доня (08.09.2017), Монферран (03.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Любовь как прекращение гнева, радость как прекращение страха, сострадание как прекращение страдания.


Не бьёт, значит, любит!

----------


## Hang Gahm

То есть клеши не относятся к изначальной природе сердца (синь) и это понятно. Но являются ли любовь радость и сострадание естественным выражением пустотности его изначальной природы?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> То есть клеши не относятся к изначальной природе сердца (синь) и это понятно. Но являются ли любовь радость и сострадание естественным выражением пустотности его изначальной природы?


Из википедии:

Природа Будды в дзэн

Дзэнский наставник Дзэнкэй Сибаяма приводит традиционный пример, в котором природа Будды сравнивается с зеркалом, и указывает, что ум, подобный зеркалу, отличается непривязанностью, состоянием не-сознания, незапятнанностью, прозрачностью, честностью, беспристрастностью, неразличаемостью и отсутствием самосознания:

Зеркало не обладает никаким эго и у него нет ума. Если к нему подносят цветок, оно отражает цветок; если к нему приближается птица, оно отражает птицу. Оно показывает прекрасный объект как прекрасный, а безобразный — как безобразный. Все предстает в нем так, как есть на самом деле. Зеркало не имеет признаков различающего ума или самосознания. Если что-нибудь оказывается перед ним, оно просто его отражает; если что-нибудь исчезает, зеркало просто не препятствует этому. Хочется зеркалу этого или нет, никаких следов на нем не остается.

А вот из Алтарной Сутры Хуэйнена:

Обратясь к пастве, Учитель сказал: «О, глубокомудрые! Что мы называем «сидением в созерцании»? Наша школа считает, что внутри к этому нет ни препятствий, ни преград, вовне же все добро и зло, что царит в суетном мире, не возбуждает ни сердца, ни мыслей. Это и зовется «сидением». Когда, взирая во внутрь, достигаешь недвижимости само-природы, то зовем это «созерцанием-чань (дхианой)... Изначальная природа изначально само-чиста и естественным образом пребывает в самадхи».

----------

Aion (03.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Мьёнг Гонг Суним: "Когда вы найдёте своё истинное Я, вы увидите что там нет "я", ваше настоящее Я - безличное и поэтому там не может быть желаний, без желаний нет действий".

----------

Aion (03.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Мьёнг Гонг Суним: "Когда вы найдёте своё истинное Я, вы увидите что там нет "я", ваше настоящее Я - безличное и поэтому там не может быть желаний, без желаний нет действий".


Про мирян в Милиндапаньхе говорится, что если они реализуют архатство и не станут бхикшу, то умрут. Возможно потому что нет намерения зарабатывать на жизнь. Но это предположение, а так, ведь говорится что четана (воление, волевой импульс, намерение), выражается через действие (карму), а у архатов либо нет четаны, порождающей карму, либо карма их нейтральная и бесплодная.

Есть интересное заявление про джняна-сиддхов в адвайта-веданте:

Дэвид Годман: Благодаря пребыванию в этом 
состоянии каким-то образом создаётся энергия, присутствие, которое 
заботится обо всех возникающих проблемах. 
Это как работа приёмной офиса. Все входящие обращения 
обрабатываются, причём в этой приёмной они обрабатываются очень 
эффективно. Дверь во внутренний офис закрыта, а за этой дверью за своим 
столом, совершенно ничего не делая, целый день сидит джняни. Однако 
вследствие его пребывания в своём естественном состоянии создаётся 
энергия, которая каким-то образом взаимодействует со всеми входящими 
запросами. Джняни необходимо находиться там, во внутреннем офисе, 
просто оставаясь самим собой, поскольку, если бы его там не было, внешняя 
приёмная не смогла бы функционировать вовсе. 
У джняни нет никаких санкальп (здесь санкальпа понимается как намерение - примечание моё), но его саннидхи - присутствие является 
самой мощной силой. Ему не нужна санкальпа, 
но его действенное присутствие – самая большая сила – может творить 
чудеса. Его присутствие спасает вас, отводит 
кармические удары и приносит вам благо по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Но это предположение, а так, ведь говорится что четана (воление, волевой импульс, намерение), выражается через действие (карму), .....
> .


Может всётаки не - _выражается через карму(действие)_ ,  а и есть то, что Будда называет _кармой_.
 Тоесть когда Будда специфически в свете своего учения, говорит карма, то это значит именно - _четана_.
?

----------

Денис Васильевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть клеши не относятся к изначальной природе сердца (синь) и это понятно.


Почему ?
Разве мы не гневаемся, не алчем, не пребываем в замешательстве ?
И разве это не умственное ?

----------


## Aion

> Почему ?
> Разве мы не гневаемся, не алчем, не пребываем в замешательстве ?
> И разве это не умственное ?


Если клеши относятся к природе сердца, как можно их пресечь?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Может всётаки не - _выражается через карму(действие)_ ,  а и есть то, что Будда называет _кармой_.
>  Тоесть когда Будда специфически в свете своего учения, говорит карма, то это значит именно - _четана_.
> ?


Да, можно и так. Об этом пишет Праюдх Паютто: По сути камма - это намерение (четана), и это слово подразумевает волю, выбор, решение, мысленный импульс, ведущий к действию. Намерение - это то, что побуждает и направляет все человеческие действия, как созидательные, так и разрушительные, и, таким образом, суть каммы объясняется этими словами Будды: «Четанахам бхиккхаве каммам вадами» - «монахи, намерение, я говорю вам, является каммой. Свершив намерение, мы создаём камму посредством тела, речи, ума».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Почему ?
> Разве мы не гневаемся, не алчем, не пребываем в замешательстве ?
> И разве это не умственное ?


Возможно умственное, это ещё не изначальная природа. В Алтарной сутре говорится: "Ум подобен подставке светлого зеркала". Говорится что ум служит подставкой зеркалу, а чаньские наставники природу будды сравнивают с зеркалом, как аналогией.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если клеши относятся к природе сердца, как можно их пресечь?


Пониманием.
Природы того, что клеши обуславливает.

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Пониманием.
> Природы того, что клеши обуславливает.


Спасибо, насмешили.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возможно умственное, это ещё не изначальная природа. В Алтарной сутре говорится: "Ум подобен подставке светлого зеркала". Говорится что ум служит подставкой зеркалу, а чаньские наставники природу будды сравнивают с зеркалом, как аналогией.


Подобен:
Оправе, основе зерцал, если уж наши зеркала рассматривать то это именно то что мы и называем зеркало(как вещь), а не тумбы под зеркалом.

Природа зеркала - способность отражать, отражать ясно, всеохватывающе невыборочно.

Существует ли природа зеркала, вне оправы основы зерцал, вне того что называем зеркалом(как вещь) ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Подобен:
> Оправе, основе зерцал, если уж наши зеркала рассматривать то это именно то что мы и называем зеркало(как вещь), а не тумбы под зеркалом.
> 
> Природа зеркала - способность отражать, отражать ясно, всеохватывающе невыборочно.
> 
> Существует ли природа зеркала, вне оправы основы зерцал, вне того что называем зеркалом(как вещь) ?


Не знаю. А как тогда понимать слова японского наставника Дзэнкэя Сибаямы: "Зеркало не обладает никаким эго и у него нет ума"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо, насмешили.


Незачто.
Всегда рад сделать смешно  :Smilie: 

Смеющийся человек, лучше человека плачущего. Но это один и тотже человек.

Разве когда понята природа вещей, людей и явлений вызывающих клеши - могут возникнуть клеши ?
Разве когда не понята природа вещей, людей и явлений вызывающих клеши - могут не возникнуть клеши ?

Можно годами сидеть в глубочайший созерцаниях - встать с подушки всёравно придётся.
Если нет понимания природы того что обуславливает клеши - реакции клеш всёравно возникнут.

Но откуда им взяться в уме не приписывающему будь чему того чего в том нет ?

----------


## Альбина

> То есть клеши не относятся к изначальной природе сердца (синь) и это понятно. Но являются ли любовь радость и сострадание естественным выражением пустотности его изначальной природы?


Если радость от "бабла срубил",то не очень.
Если радость при виде любимых людей, то да..это выражение пустотности.



Пс:Особенно когда радуешься тому,с кем вчера "фыр-фыр"-это вообще -блеск пустоты... :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю. А как тогда понимать слова японского наставника Дзэнкэя Сибаямы: "Зеркало не обладает никаким эго и у него нет ума"?


Если исследовать ум - можно ли в нём найти ещё какойто некий ум ?

----------


## Aion

> Разве когда понята природа вещей, людей и явлений вызывающих клеши - могут возникнуть клеши ?


Конечно могут. Простой пример: на каждой пачке сигарет написано: "курение убивает", но это не останавливает курильщиков.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно могут. Простой пример: на каждой пачке сигарет написано: "курение убивает", но это не останавливает курильщиков.


На заборе тож написано, но люди у нас ушлые - не верят.

Но речь то даже не о вере, а о понимании.

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Но речь то даже не о вере, а о понимании.


Речь о недостаточности понимания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь о недостаточности понимания.


Не(достаточное)понимание есть не что иное, как - непонимание, отсутствие понимания.

----------


## Aion

> Не(достаточное)понимание есть не что иное, как - непонимание.


Играете словами. Понимания недостаточно для пресечения клеш. Если и этого не поняли: одного понимания мало.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не(достаточное)понимание есть не что иное, как - непонимание, отсутствие понимания.


Профессор, примените логику:
 Определимся в значении термина "понял": это "ответ на вопрос, сопровождаемый рефлекторным удовлетворением".
При переживании "понял", ум должен симулировать из прежнего опыта-действие, но совсем не обязательно действовать реально и постоянно (тем более, что при "понял взаимозависимость"- действовать надо беспрерывно- дабы остаться в "ведении".. ) (понял как удавиться, спиться, накачаться...)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Играете словами. Понимания недостаточно для пресечения клеш. Если и этого не поняли: одного понимания мало.


Это не игра слов.
Это понимание того что есть - понимание. При недостаточном понимании  всегда есть возможность понять, что  понимания не было, таким образом недостаточное понимание это непонимание.

Для пресечения заблуждения вполне хватает понимания. А вот без понимания невозможно пресечь заблуждения.

Когда нет заблуждений - откуда взяться клешам ?
А заблуждений нет, лишь когда есть понимание.

Когда есть заблуждений - как могут не возникать клеши ?
А заблуждения есть, всегда когда нет понимания.

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Определимся в значении термина "понял": это "ответ на вопрос, сопровождаемый рефлекторным удовлетворением".
> ...)


Невыйдет так определить - понимание.
Ведь если затем будет понимание, что то было ошибочное принятие непонимания за понимание, то это было непонимание сопровождаемое рефлекторным удовлетворением.

Таким образом такое рефлекторное удовлетворение может сопровождать, как понимание так и непонимание.
Тобишь не может являться определением понимания.
; )

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Кодо Саваки роси говорил: «Размышления не имеют к дзадзэн никакого отношения. Дзадзэн - не теория. Дзадзэн - практика тела. Практика, посредством которой ты делаешь себя самим собой».

----------


## Дубинин

> Невыйдет так определить - понимание.
> Ведь если затем будет понимание, что то было ошибочное принятие непонимания за понимание, то это было непонимание сопровождаемое рефлекторным удовлетворением.
> 
> Таким образом такое рефлекторное удовлетворение может сопровождать, как понимание так и непонимание.
> Тобишь не может являться определением понимания.
> ; )


Ах, а ещё профессор.., "не понимание" (запрос без ответа)- всегда стрессово, а "понимание"- всегда приятно (даже если понял что ведут на казнь, или что "понял не то..", - сначала кайф- а потом ужас..- без этого нельзя- это основа стимуляции мозгом- обучения, иначе мы- бы не имели мозг- могущий обучиться, как дорогую надстройку для реакции на изменения..)

----------


## Aion

> Это не игра слов.
> Это понимание того что есть - понимание. При недостаточном понимании  всегда есть возможность понять, что  понимания не было, таким образом недостаточное понимание это непонимание.
> 
> Для пресечения заблуждения вполне хватает понимания. А вот без понимания невозможно пресечь заблуждения.
> 
> Когда нет заблуждений - откуда взяться клешам ?
> А заблуждений нет, лишь когда есть понимание.
> 
> Когда есть заблуждений - как могут не возникать клеши ?
> А заблуждения есть, всегда когда нет понимания.


Восьмеричный путь к пониманию не сводится. Надеюсь, вы это понимаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ах, а ещё профессор.., "не понимание" (запрос без ответа)- всегда стрессово, а "понимание"- всегда приятно (даже если понял что ведут на казнь, или что "понял не то..", - сначала кайф- а потом ужас..- без этого нельзя- это основа стимуляции мозгом- обучения, иначе мы- бы не имели мозг- могущий обучиться, как дорогую надстройку для реакции на изменения..)


Нет, вот Вы непонимаете что я непрофессар - и стресса не испытываете : )

Можно много чего непонимать и не испытывать стресса.

Можно много чего непонять и испытать тот кайф, можно решать какойто вопрос и не важно есть понимание или нет, прийти к какомуто ответу и в любом случае испытать тот кайф.

Это не всегда сопутствует именно пониманию, поэтому и не может быть определением.
Оно может быть общим, как и при понимании, так и при непонимании.

Понимание же есть лишь то, относительно чего нельзя прийти к пониманию того, что то не было пониманием )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Восьмеричный путь к пониманию не сводится. Надеюсь, вы это понимаете.


Какраз сводится  :Smilie: 
Это общее составляющее всех частей пути.

Там все части - самйак(санскр.) самма(пали)
Нет понимания не будет и самйак дришти и прочих самйак.
Есть понимание, будет и самйак дришти и прочие самйак.

----------


## Aion

> Какраз сводится 
> 
> Там все части - самйак(санскр.) самма(пали)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, вот Вы непонимаете что я непрофессар - и стресса не испытываете : )
> 
> Можно много чего непонимать и не испытывать стресса.
> 
> Можно много чего непонять и испытать тот кайф, можно решать какойто вопрос и не важно есть понимание или нет, прийти к какомуто ответу и в любом случае испытать тот кайф.
> 
> Это не всегда сопутствует именно пониманию, поэтому и не может быть определением.
> Оно может быть общим, как и при понимании, так и при непонимании.
> 
> Понимание же есть лишь то, относительно чего нельзя прийти к пониманию того, что то не было пониманием )


Да вы не профессор.. (да-же неожиданно, думал с начала- чего к вам оппонент докопался?, а оказалось не зря  :Frown: )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [картинка с Арнольдом, требующим доказательств]


Это общее составляющее всех частей пути.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Владимир Николаевич*, прочтите биографию Сунлун Саядо, он вообще безграмотным был, не знал текстов, ему всего-лишь рассказали как нужно практиковать и он за счёт практики пришёл к реализациям и пониманию. Его ответами удовлетворялись очень грамотные монахи, которые приходили проверить его, поначалу они не соглашались с ним, а когда уходили, то уже у себя в монастырях сказанные Саядо слова сверяли с текстами и убеждались что он им сказал всё правильно - https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfi.../living06.html

Другой тхерский учитель Вебу Саядо подчёркивал, что практика медитации - это единственный способ полностью реализовать Учение Будды. Изучение писаний хоть и полезно, но не является необходимостью для достижения ниббаны. Да и вот, если Вы посмотрите наставление Будды для Бахии, то он ему никаких сложных теорий не давал, только практический метод.

----------


## Aion

> Это общее составляющее всех частей пути.


Блажен, кто верует, тепло ему на свете... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Владимир Николаевич*, прочтите биографию Сунлун Саядо, он вообще безграмотным был, не знал текстов, ему всего-лишь рассказали как нужно практиковать и он за счёт практики пришёл к реализациям и пониманию. Его ответами удовлетворялись очень грамотные монахи, которые приходили проверить его, поначалу они не соглашались с ним, а когда уходили, то уже у себя в монастырях сказанные Саядо слова сверяли с текстами и убеждались что он им сказал всё правильно - https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfi.../living06.html
>  .


Ну да, у него было понимание )






> ..Да и вот, если Вы посмотрите наставление Будды для Бахии, то он ему никаких сложных теорий не давал, только практический метод.


Ну да, он сразу обрёл понимание )

----------

Денис Васильевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Владимир Николаевич* , Сунлуну о практике рассказал почтовый служащий, прочтите, там коротко и интересно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вы не профессор.. (да-же неожиданно, думал с начала- чего к вам оппонент докопался?, а оказалось не зря )


Зря.
В буддизме, какраз и начинают именно - с понимания и всё что приобретается это какраз - понимание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Владимир Николаевич* , Сунлуну о практике рассказал почтовый служащий, прочтите, там коротко и интересно.


А что у почтовых служащих не может быть понимания ?
Это както связано ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А что у почтовых служащих не может быть понимания ?


Он ему рассказал просто техническую часть. А когда Сунлун продвигался уже самостоятельно в практике, то у него возникали вопросы и он сам их решал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> В буддизме, какраз и начинают именно - с понимания и всё что приобретается это какраз - понимание.


Да вот ни фига подобного:



> В нашей культурной традиции термин “познание” обозначает совокупность всех процессов, посредством которых информация извлекается, перекодируется, усиливается и используется опять-таки для получения новой информации. Фактически мы наблюдаем бесконечный процесс приращения информации, сопровождающийся периодической “переоценкой ценностей”, изменяющей только способы извлечения и перекодировки информации, но не затрагивающей саму сущность предмета познания. Объяснение факта само становится фактом, требующим объяснения, и так до бесконечности. Информация извлекается, накапливается и трансформируется исключительно благодаря существованию строго определенной “дистанции” между предметом и субъектом познания. Предмет познания с необходимостью должен быть “отделен”, отнесен “вовне”, и, таким образом, формируется некоторая совокупность таких “дистанций”, в конечном счете крайне жестко определяющая само существование субъекта познания, т. е. человека. Так через познание обретается определенность познающего и ускользает смысл самого процесса познания, ибо если бы таковой существовал, то в какой-то момент всякое познание окончилось бы, извлечение информации прекратилось бы и человек, вполне удовлетворенный осуществленным, рассеялся бы, как страшный сон.
> Вместе с тем необходимо обратить внимание читателя на то, что существовали и существуют и поныне культурные традиции, в рамках которых познание не имеет ничего общего с информированностью, а функционирует исключительно как способность к уподоблению, как способность каждое мгновение жизни строить самого себя по некоемому образцу, модели, эталону. Дело здесь, собственно говоря, заключается в том, что существует разница между интерпретацией данных чувственного восприятия и чистым, нерефлексируемым исполнением. Причем понятно, что здесь имеет смысл говорить уже не о данных чувственного восприятия, а о формообразующих факторах, неизбежным и неотвратимым образом определяющих само существование человека. Наблюдая, мы распознаем явление, находим ему место в системе наших представлений, так или иначе анализируем, запоминаем и наконец вписываем это явление в нашу общую картину мира. Попытаемся, однако, представить себе культурную традицию, в которой процесс приращения информации как таковой совершенно отсутствует. Восприятие здесь — посредник между образом и действием. Даже более того, оно неотделимо от образа, и соответственно действие является как бы продолжением образа. Выражение рождает ответное выражение, в то время как в нашей культуре один знак рождает его интерпретацию, т. е. фактически перекодировку. Взаимная функциональная связанность образа и субъекта, его фиксирующего, порождает их взаимную обратимость. Все вещи оказываются взаимообратимыми, а восприятие как таковое отсутствует, уступая место спонтанному отклику, выражающему всеобщую выраженность вещей. По существу, отклик вторичен, однако взаимообратимость вещей стирает различия между первичным и вторичным. Повторение превращается в уникальный акт творения. Взаимная обратимость вещей нарушает границы между ними, и все оказывается сцепленным в единый “Великий Ком”. О знании человека, погруженного в такую культурную традицию, В. С. Семенцов пишет: “...это знание, будучи по своей природе неописуемым, не излагается, а предписывается. В современных терминах можно было бы сказать, что подобное знание задастся не в виде описания, а при помощи алгоритма. Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации; оно должно быть определенным образом сделано” [1, с, 119].
> Традиционная культура буддизма — это культура, основанная не только на Тексте, но и на Действии или, если быть совершенно точным, на нерасчлененном единстве Текста и Действия, единстве, в котором слова и вещи образуют изоморфный континуум, поле битвы человека с самим собой за право войти в поток божественной любви, соединяющей все сущее. Мы можем всю свою жизнь посвятить изучению различных сторон этого континуума и тем не менее ни на йоту не приблизимся к нему. Это все равно, как если бы мы посвятили свою жизнь изучению различных свойств апельсина, но так ни разу и не попробовали бы его.
> 
> В.Б.Коробов
>  Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Владимир Николаевич*, просто прочтите. Почтовый служащий не был его учителем, просто рассказал о практике. Может быть даже и не поведал ничего в плане техники, а подбодрил, сказав ему, что для практики медитации не требуется книжное знание, нужны только глубокий интерес и старания. Ему там ещё позже друг кое-что подсказал в плане практики. А так в его биографии вот что встречается: Во время практики он начал видеть цветные огоньки и геометрические узоры. Не зная, что они означают, он всё же понял, что они являются плодами практики. Это сильно ободрило его, и он занялся практикой с ещё большим рвением.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Он ему рассказал просто техническую часть. А когда Сунлун продвигался уже самостоятельно в практике, то у него возникали вопросы и он сам их решал.


Значить у него было и понимание технической части и понимание применения ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вот ни фига подобного:





> В нашей культурной традиции..
> Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации; оно должно быть определенным образом сделано”


В буддийской культурной традиции оно должно быть не определенным образом сделано, а сделано именно самйак - правильно.
Разве можно, чтото сделать самйак\правильно без понимания ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Зря.
> В буддизме, какраз и начинают именно - с понимания и всё что приобретается это какраз - понимание.


В традиции Сото, Вас сразу посадят в медитацию, а ещё работать заставят). ЧННР рассказывал об одном своём учителе, который был безграмотным, не знал как совершать ритуалы, но был реализованным.

----------


## Aion

> В буддийской культурной традиции оно должно быть не определенным образом сделано, а сделано именно самйак - правильно.
> Разве можно, чтото сделать самйак\правильно без понимания ?


Опять играете словами.  :EEK!:  Есть большая разница между пониманием и реализацией. Однако, вернёмся к вопросу: если клеши укоренены в изначальной природе сердца, как они могут быть пресечены?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Значить у него было и понимание технической части и понимание применения ?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post793014

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть большая разница между пониманием и реализацией. Однако, вернёмся к вопросу: если клеши укоренены в изначальной природе сердца, как они могут быть пресечены?


Реализация и есть не что иное, как понимание.

Вернёмся.
У клеш таже природа ума, так как они умственны.
Клеши есть реакции, обусловленные приписывание чемуто не свойственных тому свойств и качеств изза непонимания.
При понимании природы того, чему  ранее приписывалось не присущее тому, откуда возьмутся реакции клеш ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post793014


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post793015

----------


## Aion

> Реализация и есть не что иное, как понимание.


С чего это?



> Вернёмся.
> У клеш таже природа ума, так как они умственны.
> Клеши есть реакции, обусловленные приписывание чемуто не свойственных тому свойств и качеств изза непонимания.
> При понимании природы того, чему  ранее приписывалось не присущее тому, откуда возьмутся реакции клеш ?


Что такое клеши, мне известно. Изначальная природа сердца состоит из клеш?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Значить у него было и понимание технической части и понимание применения ?


Из биографии: "Он (почтовый служащий - примечание моё) посоветовал У Кьё Дину практиковать упражнение со вдохами и выдохами. И вот с того дня, всякий раз, когда ему удавалось найти для этого время, У Кьё Дин вдыхал и выдыхал. Однажды он встретил друга, У Шве Локе, и тот рассказал ему, что одних лишь вдохов и выдохов недостаточно; нужно также осознавать прикосновение дыхания к кончику носа".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Изначальная природа сердца состоит из клеш?


Природа клеш таже, что и изначальная природа ума.
Они не какойто другой природы, они умственны.

Как природа раковой опухоли, таже что и природа тела.
Они одной природы - физической.




> С чего это??


А что тогда значит это загадочное слово - реализация ?
В буддийском понимании конечно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Из биографии: "Он (почтовый служащий - примечание моё) посоветовал У Кьё Дину практиковать упражнение со вдохами и выдохами. И вот с того дня, всякий раз, когда ему удавалось найти для этого время, У Кьё Дин вдыхал и выдыхал. Однажды он встретил друга, У Шве Локе, и тот рассказал ему, что одних лишь вдохов и выдохов недостаточно; нужно также осознавать прикосновение дыхания к кончику носа".


Ну вот, он и - понял метод.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Владимир Николаевич*, я же вроде бы приводил уже фрагмент, где говорится что у него возникали вопросы и он порой не знал? Например вот: Во время практики он начал видеть цветные огоньки и геометрические узоры. Не зная, что они означают, он всё же понял, что они являются плодами практики. Это сильно ободрило его, и он занялся практикой с ещё большим рвением.

Так что на счёт понимания в начале его пути, я бы не стал утверждать. Он к понимаю пришёл потом и самостоятельно. Просто он в начале был усерден в практике, вот и всё.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну вот, он и - понял метод.


Смотрите сообщение выше)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Владимир Николаевич*, я же вроде бы приводил уже фрагмент, где говорится что у него возникали вопросы и он порой не знал? Например вот: Во время практики он начал видеть цветные огоньки и геометрические узоры. Не зная, что они означают, он всё же понял, что они являются плодами практики. Это сильно ободрило его, и он занялся практикой с ещё большим рвением.
> 
> Так что на счёт понимания в начале его пути, я бы не стал утверждать. Он к понимаю пришёл потом и самостоятельно. Просто он в начале был усерден в практике, вот и всё.


Ну вот он понял и применение метода )

Не будь у него понимания метода, он бы не только не понял применения метода, но всё его усердия приводило бы лишь к головным болям и прочим расстройствам или в лучшем случае лишь время бы терял.

Правильным усердием в практике, будет усердие лишь при наличии понимания метода.

----------

Денис Васильевич (03.09.2017), Доня (12.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Природа клеш таже, что и изначальная природа ума.
> Они не какойто другой природы, они умственны.


Да что вы говорите! Природа клеш - ясность и осознавание?  :Smilie: 





> А что тогда значит это загадочное слово - реализация ?
> В буддийском понимании конечно.


Полное просветление, что же ещё?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да что вы говорите! Природа клеш - ясность и осознавание?


Да природа клеш, всё таже - способность формироваться в уме и участвовать в осознавании окрашивая его.
Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?





> Полное просветление, что же ещё?


Это, что светиться начнём ?
Или что ?

( вспоминается история про монахов переписывающий слово - целибат )
...  только в нашем случае это enlightenment )))) это - просвещение )))

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Да природа клеш, всё таже - способность формироваться в уме и участвовать в осознавании окрашивая его.
> Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?


Не понял, если природа клеш - ясность, почему они называются буквально омрачениями?





> Это, что светиться начнём ?
> Или что ?
> 
> ( вспоминается история про монахов переписывающий слово - целибат )
> ...  только в нашем случае это enlightenment )))) это - просвещение )))


Гугл в помощь!  :Cool:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не понял, если природа клеш - ясность, почему они называются буквально омрачениями?
> 
> 
> :


_Ясность_ это такой специальный термин указывающий на природу ума, точнее на свойство ума - формировать познаваемое, а если ещё точнее то это именно - конкретно формируемое познаваемое.
По аналогии с зеркалом: это именно картинка в зеркале, это и есть вот эта - _ясность_.

_Свет_ это такой специальный термин указывающий на природу ума, точнее на свойство ума - познавать  познаваемое, а если ещё точнее то это именно - конкретно знавание познаваемого.
По аналогии с зеркалом: это именно зеркальность, отражаемость , это и есть вот этот - _свет_.







> Гугл в помощь!


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...642#post792642

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> _Ясность_ это такой специальный термин указывающий на природу ума, точнее на свойство ума - формировать познаваемое, а если ещё точнее то это именно - конкретно формируемое познаваемое.
> По аналогии с зеркалом: это именно картинка в зеркале, это и есть вот эта - _ясность_.
> 
> _Свет_ это такой специальный термин указывающий на природу ума, точнее на свойство ума - познавать  познаваемое, а если ещё точнее то это именно - конкретно знавание познаваемого.
> По аналогии с зеркалом: это именно зеркальность, отражаемость , это и есть вот этот - _свет_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Демагогия!  :EEK!: 



> Вторая характеристика, утверждающая, что природа ума есть ясность, устраняет заблуждение некоторых небуддийских школ, считающих, что гнев и другие негативные состояния заложены в природе ума и не могут быть от него отделены. Исходя из этого, они полагают, что достижение нирваны невозможно. Буддизм же говорит, что природа ума ясна по своей природе так же, как вода сама по себе чиста. Как бы ни была грязна вода, по своей природе она чиста, и это позволяет ее очистить, поэтому самая грязная вода может стать самой чистой. Точно так же, *согласно буддизму, в природе ума нет омрачений*. Она нейтральна. Сострадание также не заложено в природе ума. Но в отличие от негативных эмоций, которые не имеют под собой достоверной основы и не могут развиваться до бесконечности, такие качества как любовь и сострадание обладают достоверной основой и способны к бесконечному развитию (например, сострадание Будды безгранично). 
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей
> ЛЕКЦИИ ОБ УМЕ

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> согласно буддизму, в природе ума нет омрачений.


Они одной природы.
Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Они одной природы.
> Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?


В природе ума нет клеш. Это буддийская точка зрения. Желаете опровергнуть, приведите авторитетные доказательства.

----------


## Дубинин

> Они одной природы.
> Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?


Это не правда. Когда вы совершаете любое- следующее действие, мотивируясь тем, чего никогда не было (самобытиём чего-то- кого-то), то у "самобытия" вообще нет никакой природы.
А в Дзогчене например- предлагая пережить "ведение- в не ведении" или "покой в беспокойстве"- просто имеют ввиду метод, а не воззрение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В природе ума нет клеш. Это буддийская точка зрения. Желаете опровергнуть, приведите авторитетные доказательства.


В буддизме главная прамана пратьякша, затем анумана (куда входит и пресловутое йогическое ) восприятие), а лишь затем шабда.
Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос:
Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не правда. .


Клеши не умственны  по своей природе ?
Если умственны, то в чём отличие их природы от природы ума ?

Это правда, иначе небыло бы пяти джнян\еше.

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> В буддизме главная прамана пратьякша, затем анумана (куда входит и пресловутое йогическое ) восприятие), а лишь затем шабда.
> Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос:
> Будь они другой природы - одкуда бы они в уме взялись и какбы влияли на осознавание ?


На какое осознавание? Изначальное осознавание свободно от клеш.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На какое осознавание? Изначальное осознавание свободно от клеш.


Джняна да свободно от клеш, но не свободно от пяти джнян\еше (переводят как пять мудростей)

Пять мудростей и пять клеш - одной природы.


В чём разница между джняна и виджняна, между осознаваниемсущества и изначальным осознаванием ? 
Между пятью клешами и пятью джнянами ?
Между намше и еше ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть клеши не относятся к изначальной природе сердца (синь) и это понятно. Но являются ли любовь радость и сострадание естественным выражением пустотности его изначальной природы?


Именно так. Они видятся прекращением клеш. Как в малом, так и в великом смысле. В малом хорошо заметно на фоне ярких клеш. В великом заметно на фоне бесчисленных омрачений, для которых больше не осталось причин.

С прекращением гнева обнаруживается любовь. С прекращением страха обнаруживается радость. С прекращением страдания обнаруживается сострадание.

Сердце обнаруживается с прекращением влечений.

----------

Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не бьёт, значит, любит!


Это нельзя увидеть в индивидуальном сознании. Только в освобожденном от индивидуальности.

----------

Монферран (03.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Реализация и есть не что иное, как понимание.


Если строго (см. англо-русск. словарь), "реализация" означает "осуществление, превращение в реальность" и лишь во вторую очередь : ) -- "понимание" как "осознание". Т.е. применительно к пробуждению -- обретение самого пробуждения, а не некое его само-йаковое : ) понимание.

----------

Балдинг (05.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Клеши не умственны  по своей природе ?
> Если умственны, то в чём отличие их природы от природы ума ?


Странно, что не понимаете теоретич., но базовых азов...
Ещё одна цитата, в дополнение к уже приведённым Вам ранее:

_Вопрос._ Почему созерцанье ума названо совершенным постижением?
_Ответ._ Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, долго и усердно совершенствуясь в праджня-парамите1, постигали пустотность и бессущностность природы четырёх великих элементов2 и пяти скандх3. Также они обретали ви'дение *двух разновидностей ума, проявляющихся в действии. Каковы эти две? Первая — чистый ум, вторая — ум омрачённый. Это две разных природы ума, каждая из которых изначально существует сама по себе, хотя временно они связаны, будучи, в силу причин и условий, вместе до определённого времени.*
Ещё подробнее (хотя чего тут сложного? %) -- по ссылке: http://daolao.ru/Chan_texts/Damodashi_po-syang_lun.html

----------

Aion (03.09.2017), Балдинг (05.09.2017), Михаил_ (03.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Это какое то китайское картезианство с теми же самыми проблемами.
В данном случае они приделалали adhoc костыль в виде синхронизма.
Все как у нас, только чуть раньше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

Маркс тоже о двух природах говорил. Архетип...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если строго (см. англо-русск. словарь), "реализация" означает "осуществление, превращение в реальность" и лишь во вторую очередь : ) -- "понимание" как "осознание". Т.е. применительно к пробуждению -- обретение самого пробуждения, а не некое его само-йаковое : ) понимание.


Наш учитель не спал под деревом понимания.
Ему незачем было просыпаться.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это какое то китайское картезианство с теми же самыми проблемами.
> В данном случае они приделалали adhoc костыль в виде синхронизма.
> Все как у нас, только чуть раньше.


Ханьци и хиндусы не причём.
Это чисто наша непонятка, что типа есть два разных ума.
Ну не может западный человек даже представить, что вот этот именно ум и есть будда.
Надо обязательно другой какой-то ум придумывать.

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Маркс тоже о двух природах говорил. Архетип...


так надо не цитировать, кто там и о чем говорил, а понять как это вообще может быть. 
А цитируют сказки, чтобы информацию хоть как то сохранить.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Странно, что не понимаете теоретич., но базовых азов...
> Ещё одна цитата, в дополнение к уже приведённым Вам ранее:
> 
> _Вопрос._ Почему созерцанье ума названо совершенным постижением?
> _Ответ._ Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, долго и усердно совершенствуясь в праджня-парамите1, постигали пустотность и бессущностность природы четырёх великих элементов2 и пяти скандх3. Также они обретали ви'дение *двух разновидностей ума, проявляющихся в действии. Каковы эти две? Первая — чистый ум, вторая — ум омрачённый. Это две разных природы ума, каждая из которых изначально существует сама по себе, хотя временно они связаны, будучи, в силу причин и условий, вместе до определённого времени.*
> Ещё подробнее (хотя чего тут сложного? %) -- по ссылке: http://daolao.ru/Chan_texts/Damodashi_po-syang_lun.html


Это один и тотже ум.
Разница лишь в наличии понимания либо неведении,.

----------


## Фил

> Ханьци и хиндусы не причём.
> Это чисто наша непонятка, что типа есть два разных ума.
> Ну не может западный человек даже представить, что вот этот именно ум и есть будда.
> Надо обязательно другой какой-то ум придумывать.


Или так, не исключаю.
Но сейчас же вцепятся "в книге написано"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> так надо не цитировать, кто там и о чем говорил, а понять как это вообще может быть. 
> А цитируют сказки, чтобы информацию хоть как то сохранить.


Вам не надо, не цитируйте, а другие сами уж решат, что надо, а что не надо.

----------


## Aion

> Это один и тотже ум.
> Разница лишь в наличии понимания либо неведении,.


Что-то вас зациклило на герменевтике... В чань, да и в любом другом буддизме, принято отличать загрязнённый клешами ум от очищенного.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вам не надо, не цитируйте, а другие сами уж решат, что надо, а что не надо.


Чтоб, что-то цитиривать, ну раз уж надо, раз религия.
То должен быть хотябы какой-то типа синодальный перевод.
Вообщем официальный утвержденный уполномоченным органом.

----------


## Aion

> Чтоб, что-то цитиривать, ну раз уж надо, раз религия.
> То должен быть хотябы какой-то синодальный перевод.


Синод - это в православии. А у нас разные буддизмы, так что ничего крамольного в разночтениях нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что-то вас зациклило на герменевтике... В чань, да и в любом другом буддизме, принято отличать загрязнённый клешами ум от очищенного.


Выше есть Ваша цитата патриарха.
Сами найдёте ?
Хотя лучше в ум свой посмотреть, где их там два?

----------


## Aion

> Выше есть Ваша цитата патриарха.
> Сами найдёте ?
> Хотя лучше в ум свой посмотреть, где их там два?


Ум-то один, но очищенный - это не тот же, что и загрязнённый. Неужели не понимаете?

----------

Юй Кан (03.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Наш учитель не спал под деревом понимания.
> Ему незачем было просыпаться.


Неужто согласны, что он достигал реализации как пробуждения, а не понимания? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это один и тотже ум.
> Разница лишь в наличии понимания либо неведении,.


Ну фсё... Опять заклинило, на этот раз -- на понимании вместо пробуждения? %)

В тексте сказано: "*Это две разных природы ума, каждая из которых изначально существует сама по себе, хотя временно они связаны, будучи, в силу причин и условий, вместе до определённого времени*".

Т.е. ум-то -- один, но имеет две природы (о каких и речь)

В целом два ума или две природы — это образ, иносказание, метафора. Обстоятельно она раскрывается/разворачивается по ходу текста, ссылку на который было дано.

----------

Aion (03.09.2017), Балдинг (05.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неужто согласны, что он достигал реализации как пробуждения, а не понимания? : )


Нет, конечно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, конечно.


Т.е. будда Гаутама (махаянский, в отличие от "хинаянского" Готамы) достигал реализации как понимания, а не пробуждения, да? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну фсё... Опять заклинило, на этот раз -- на понимании вместо пробуждения? %)
> 
> В тексте сказано: "*Это две разных природы ума, каждая из которых изначально существует сама по себе, хотя временно они связаны, будучи, в силу причин и условий, вместе до определённого времени*".
> 
> Т.е. ум-то -- один, но имеет две природы (о каких и речь)
> 
> В целом два ума или две природы — это образ, иносказание, метафора. Обстоятельно она раскрывается/разворачивается по ходу текста, ссылку на который было дано.


Да это метафора , иносказание, метафора и обязательно нужно весь текст Главы рассматривать и исследовать целиком, а ещё лучше весь текст Ланкааватара. 

Так вот в чём разница между джняна и виджняна ?

----------

Фил (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. будда Гаутама (махаянский, в отличие от "хинаянского" Готамы) достигал реализации как понимания, а не пробуждения, да? : )


Сиддхардха Гаутама достиг - понимания, и тем стал буддой(понявшим, постигшим, знающим)

Пробуждения достигли буддологи введя этот термин в оборот )
Перед эти они конечно просветлели, неудачно калькируя с английского ) 

(а то что Вы пишете его фамилию-по-матери по правилам пали никак  не делает его - хинаяским, так же само когда написали по правилам санскрита - махаянским )

(Вы в канву беседы то вникните, кто о чём пишет )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да это метафора , иносказание, метафора и обязательно нужно весь текст Главы рассматривать и исследовать целиком, а ещё лучше весь текст Ланкааватара.


Володя, Вы вообще -- где? %)
В нашей ситуации не нужно изощрённую Ланкаватару (да ещё -- всю) рассматривать...
Ссылка-то была дана на простое и очень рациональное сочинение Шэньсю "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"...




> Так вот в чём разница между джняна и виджняна ?


А вот это -- другой вопрос...
(Подозреваю, счас ринетесь доказывать, что джняна и виджняна -- всё одно что две природы... Так вот -- не надо! Чтоб ещё шибче не путаться в двух соснах... Плиииз! : )

----------

Aion (03.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Володя, Вы вообще -- где? %)
> В нашей ситуации не нужно изощрённую Ланкаватару (да ещё -- всю) рассматривать...
> Ссылка-то была дана на простое и очень рациональное сочинение Шэньсю "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"...
> 
> 
> А вот это -- другой вопрос...
> (Подозреваю, счас ринетесь доказывать, что джняна и виджняна -- всё одно что две природы... Так вот -- не надо! Чтоб ещё шибче не путаться в двух соснах... Плиииз! : )


Ну ладно, ссылку я Вашу полностью не просмотрел.

Но как Вы можете предполагать, что я в такое ринусь. После всех моих сообщений здесь )
Вы хоть в разговор вникли, кто о чём пишет, прежде чем писать ))
Или только последнее на тот момент моё сообщение прочли )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сиддхардха Гаутама достиг - понимания, и тем стал буддой(понявшим, постигшим, знающим)


Сорь, в пали и санскр. есть слово "ardha", но к компаунду siddha-ar*t*ha оно отношения не имеет...




> Пробуждения достигли буддологи введя этот термин в оборот )


Ну см. же в соотв. словаре значение слова buddha, что ли? %)




> (а то что Вы пишете его фамилию-по-матери по правилам пали никак  не делает его - хинаяским, так же само когда написали по правилам санскрита - махаянским )))


Запамятовали зачем-то вдруг, что есть два достаточно разных канона: палийский и санскритский?

Надо же, сколько путаных огрехов в одном коротком посте... %)
Может, хватит уже?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну ладно, ссылку я Вашу полностью не просмотрел.


Какое там "ладно", да ещё -- "полностью не...", если имеет место явное "неладно", т.е. -- вопиющая безответственная халтура? %)




> Но как Вы можете предполагать, что я в такое ринусь. После всех моих сообщений здесь )


Спасиб, что после всех своих, моих и проч. сообщений здесь всё же уважили мою искреннюю просьбу. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну см. же в соотв. словаре значение слова buddha, что ли? %)
> 
> Может, хватит уже?


Приведите хоть один толковый словарь санскрита, именно толковый индийский, или хотябы по дхатувйакарана, гдебы буддха иначе толковался, чем - знающий, постигший, понявший.
Ну или дхату бодх, чтоб както по иному чем через значения дхату джня и читт.
(можно конечно и палийский, там также есть и по дхатувйакарана и по нирукта работы)

Чтоб  было хоть гдето такое традиционно значение - пробудится, проснутся.
Это значение придумано европейцами не ранее второй половины девятнадцатого века, на основе всего одного стиха из Вед, где можно двоято прочесть: толи тот дева понял, толи проснулся.

А чего хватит, Вы же пишете, я Вам отвечаю, с Вами интересно беседовать )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Приведите хоть один толковый словарь санскрита, именно толковый индийский, или хотябы по дхатувйакарана, гдебы буддха иначе толковался, чем - знающий, постигший, понявший.


Вообще-то нужон бы _одноязычный_ толковый палийский (или там -- магадхи), для начала...
Но это -- Ваша задача, чтоб доказать свою очередную оригинально-критическую т.зр.
Приведёте, да? Как красивый финал дискуссии! : )




> А чего хватит, Вы же пишете, я Вам отвечаю, с Вами интересно беседовать )


Надоедает, знаете ли, ликбез устраивать собеседнику, чуть не постоянно стремящемуся ответить пооригинальнее и позапутаннее...
Я чего хотел -- уже сказал. Все дела. : )
А кто что понял, то -- его...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то нужон бы _одноязычный_ толковый палийский (или там -- магадхи), для начала...
> ...


Есть вполне санскритские, в Индии продаются.
Есть и в интернете, если поискать.
Заглядывали хоть в один ?

Есть и палийские, но я их ещё не встречал, но думаю Вам как Тхеравадину можно былобы обратиться к друзьям Тхеравадинам живущим и изучающим буддизм в традиционных странах.

Неужели Вам не интересно, как насамом деле на протяжении двух с половиной тысяч лет понимали такие важные слова, как - Будда, Бодхи ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть вполне санскритские, в Индии продаются.
> Есть и в интернете, если поискать.
> Заглядывали хоть в один ?
> 
> Есть и палийские, но я их ещё не встречал, но думаю Вам как Тхеравадину можно былобы обратиться к друзьям Тхеравадинам живущим и изучающим буддизм в традиционных странах.


Мне-то это зачем? : ) Это -- Ваша проблема, повторюсь: сыскать и -- предъявить...




> Неужели Вам не интересно, как насамом деле на протяжении двух с половиной тысяч лет переводили такое важное слово, как Будда ?


Не-а. Поскольку несколько знаком с ориг. контекстом (суттами и сутрами). И _понимаю_ разницу между _понять_ (что связано с рассудочной деят-ностью) и _пробудиться_ (т.е. перестать видеть сны/кажимости вместо реала).
Как пример, что не грузить Ланкаватарой : ) -- простая Калака сутта...

Но если Вам удобнее жить с буддизмом, в каком (кроме неисчислимого прочего, обсуждённого ранее) реализованные сущ-ва достигают понимания, а не пробуждения, то что ж тут поделаешь? %) Хотя я честно попытался... : )

----------

Aion (03.09.2017), Балдинг (05.09.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Это один и тотже ум.
> Разница лишь в наличии понимания либо неведении,.


Можно не согласится?  В нас множество уровней умов. (вероятно)
Возможно мы мыслим на своем уровне и понятия не имеем, что происходит выше. (только за счет ваших омрачений - можете догадаться, о вашей карме и таким образом о том что происходит выше, о вашем "наследстве и родственниках"). 
Это просто ваша основа, и других существ. А, поскольку все связаны, вы мыслите и думаете в том числе - умами других существ. (людей и не людей). Например, вы общаетесь с некой тусовкой людей - как вы мыслите после этого?

Какой именно ум один и тот-же - у всех существ, во всей вселенной? Наверное да, но это не ум, а просто уровень 0, начало.
У человека на обыденном уровне, все верхние слои (включая будда-природу) и ваш обыденный ум - не одно и тоже. Вы - просто крайний.

----------


## Фил

Природа одна и та же!
Акциденции разные!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ум и один и у каждого свой.
Тот что есть, то чем мы думаем, переживаем, понимаем, и в чём.
Нет вне или внутри этого ума, какого-то друго высшего ума, какогото общего ума, или ещё чего-то надуманного этим же умом.
Это всё отвлечения, лишьбы не работать с этим умом, не менять его.
Лишьбы не принимать себя, такого как есть в реальности, а придумывать какого-то другого себя и другую реальность. Любить лелеять и стараться для того которого нет и того чего нет, а не для себя и для других, и себя и других, реальных какие есть.
Лишьбы не менять свои привычные тенденции, паттерны поведения, автоматические реакции и пр. а вместо этого витать в фантазиях о некой немирской святости, чистой природе, иной реальности, другом уме, другом себе, ином не себе...
Вместо того, чтоб что-то полезное осуществлять в этом уме и с этим умом и для этого ума.

----------

Доня (13.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

О природе: 



> Также и в «Высшей тантре» сказано:
> 
> _Подобно тому как весь мир
> Происходит и исчезает в пространстве,
> Так и в несоставном Пространстве
> Чувственные органы возникают и исчезают.
> 
> Подобно тому как пространство
> Никогда прежде не сжигалось огнем,
> ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Хух, ну успокоили, теперь можно и дальше считать, что гдето там внутри этого ума спрятан какойто ясный свет.
Гдето там за этим пространством есть какаято другая реальность. 
Буду и дальше стремиться к этой другой запредельной реальности и искать в уме какойто уровень ясного света.

----------

Aion (04.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот токмо теперь не пойму - а чем меня христианство не устроило то ?
Счего это я буддистом стал.

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Вот токмо теперь не пойму - а чем меня христианство не устроило то ?
> Счего это я буддистом стал.


Фенечки красивее!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот токмо теперь не пойму - а чем меня христианство не устроило то ?
> Счего это я буддистом стал.


Не огорчайтесь, у теоретиков- всегда так.. 
Вы практикой- практикой рискните.. 
(например да, любой ваш "гнев" к примеру, переживаемый "ясно и чисто" - при таком переживании (теоретически) он "ясен и чист"- по своей природе.. но вот практически так пережить не выйдет, ибо "гнев как гнев"- "ясно-чисто" не переживётся, ибо это явление составное (плод быстрого анализа и боли от не желанного- и так делить придётся бесконечно). Практически "при ясном- чистом переживании"- такого феномена как "гнев"- нет (как и "природы его"), а есть тот самый Ясный Свет, Ригпа, и пр.. (название на любителя..)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Хух, ну успокоили, теперь можно и дальше считать, что гдето там внутри этого ума спрятан какойто ясный свет.
> Гдето там за этим пространством есть какаято другая реальность. 
> Буду и дальше стремиться к этой другой запредельной реальности и искать в уме какойто уровень ясного света.


Если преобладают хорошие обстоятельст-
ва, возникает ум, по природе хороший; если преоблада-
ют плохие обстоятельства, возникает ум, по природе
плохой. Для того, чтобы ум был хорошим или плохим по
природе, изначально нет определенных правил. Всякий
ум, возникающий согласно обстоятельствам, есть некий
вид омраченного мышления. Что хороший ум, что плохой
- и то, и другое является омраченным мышлением. Преж-
де, чем возникает хороший или плохой ум, каков ум?
Как-то в Соединенных Штатах, в Клермонтской Тео-
логической Школе, один профессор спросил меня: "Что
есть то, что знает, как видеть и слышать? Разве это
не ум?" Я ответил: "Вы можете называть это умом, но
это лишь некая разновидность омраченного мышления.
Что есть ум, прежде чем вы видите или слышите?" Он
сказал: "Конечно же, там просто ничего нет." Я отве-
тил: "Если бы вы сидели, не думая, были бы вы мерт-
вы?" "Нет, не был бы",- ответил он. В заключение я
сказал: "Если бы вы не были мертвы, значит там должен
быть ум. Что такое ум как таковой? Вы должны искать
его и пробудиться к нему." В ответ он сказал, что по-
пытается и поразмыслит над этим.

Мудрость Каменного Льва. Собрание бесед корейского дзэн-мастера Кусан-сынима

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вот токмо теперь не пойму - а чем меня христианство не устроило то ?
> Счего это я буддистом стал.


Да в принципе нормально Вы пишите, ну а в плане ошибок, так а кто здесь не ошибается? Поэтому как бы форум и есть, чтобы совместно решать, задавать вопросы. А это гордыня бурлит, она не хочет задавать вопросы, она хочет сама наставлять, понимать сразу и только правильно, у меня так-же). Тут ещё такое дело, что не стоит смешивать традиции, нужно держаться чего-то одного, что выбрали, то и исследовать только, если кагью, то учителей кагью, их наставления. А так у тех-же прасангиков и йогачаринов, разный взгляд на ум. Ещё вспомнил как Сурадж писал, что не стоит с позиции тхеравады, оценивать дзогчен. Я вчера прочитал в Вашем блоге запись беседы Калу Ринпоче про качества ума (пустотность, ясность и осознавание), интересная лекция, он предлагал опытную проверку, что эти качества ума можно проверить. Вот в этом направлении надо изучать, тем более Вы кагью. То есть если писать, то наверное лучше за свою традицию. Если что простите меня, может я зря это сейчас написал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Вот токмо теперь не пойму - а чем меня христианство не устроило то ?
> Счего это я буддистом стал.


Ну это как бы не навсегда. В следующем (человеческом) рождении можете наверстать упущенное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ничего мистического в обоих природах нет. Ясность столь же мгновенно обнаруживается, как и омраченность. Вы видите эти буквы вполне ясно. Другой ясности нет. Вы омрачены цеплянием за смысл, который эти буквы передают. Вот и все, что стоит сказать о сущности природы ума.

Нет ни малейшего затруднения для простого человека обнаруживать и ясность, и омрачения. Пребывание в чистой ясности, ничем не замутненной это работа одного момента. Каждого момента. Не дольше одного момента. Без цепляния за прошлый, без ожидания следующего. Техника проста. Но если не ясно, о какой ясности речь, она невыполнима ни в одно из мгновений. Никогда не будет условий идеальнее, чем прямо этот момент. Прочь сомнения, все что нужно уже есть. Нет помех, но и нет предмета гордости. Момент пролетел, снова момент. Либо ум пребывает безмятежной ясности, либо он замутнен влечениями. Сама ясность и есть пресечение влечений в этот самый миг. Склонность пребывать в незамутненной ясности - обычное влечение. Путь не бесконечен, как только кувшин наклонен достаточно, из него льется вода. Кто может заранее знать, что этот источник не имеет начала и конца и не иссякнет?

----------

Михаил_ (04.09.2017), Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## sergey

Вот ещё цитата:



> [Благословенный сказал]: «Сияющий, монахи, этот ум, но он загрязнён поступающими загрязнениями. Необученный заурядный человек не понимает этого в соответствии с действительностью. Поэтому, я говорю вам, для необученного заурядного человека нет развития ума».
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Сияющий, монахи, этот ум, и он освобождён от поступающих загрязнений. Обученный ученик Благородных понимает это в соответствии с действительностью. Поэтому, я говорю вам, для обученного ученика Благородных есть развитие ума».
> 
> “Pabhassaramidaṃ, bhikkhave, cittaṃ. Tañca kho āgantukehi upakkilesehi upakkiliṭṭhaṃ. Taṃ assutavā puthujjano yathābhūtaṃ nappajānāti. Tasmā ‘assutavato puthujjanassa cittabhāvanā natthī’ti vadāmī”ti.
> “Pabhassaramidaṃ, bhikkhave, cittaṃ. Tañca kho āgantukehi upakkilesehi vippamuttaṃ. Taṃ sutavā ariyasāvako yathābhūtaṃ pajānāti. Tasmā ‘sutavato ariyasāvakassa cittabhāvanā atthī’ti vadāmī”ti.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Won Soeng (04.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017), Михаил_ (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Ничего мистического в обоих природах нет. Ясность столь же мгновенно обнаруживается, как и омраченность. Вы видите эти буквы вполне ясно. Другой ясности нет. Вы омрачены цеплянием за смысл, который эти буквы передают. Вот и все, что стоит сказать о сущности природы ума.
> 
> Нет ни малейшего затруднения для простого человека обнаруживать и ясность, и омрачения. Пребывание в чистой ясности, ничем не замутненной это работа одного момента. Каждого момента. Не дольше одного момента. Без цепляния за прошлый, без ожидания следующего. Техника проста. Но если не ясно, о какой ясности речь, она невыполнима ни в одно из мгновений. Никогда не будет условий идеальнее, чем прямо этот момент. Прочь сомнения, все что нужно уже есть. Нет помех, но и нет предмета гордости. Момент пролетел, снова момент. Либо ум пребывает безмятежной ясности, либо он замутнен влечениями. Сама ясность и есть пресечение влечений в этот самый миг. Склонность пребывать в незамутненной ясности - обычное влечение. Путь не бесконечен, как только кувшин наклонен достаточно, из него льется вода. Кто может заранее знать, что этот источник не имеет начала и конца и не иссякнет?


_Нет ни малейшего затруднения для простого человека обнаруживать и ясность, и омрачения._
_Но если не ясно, о какой ясности речь, она невыполнима ни в одно из мгновений._

Следовательно, вопрос в том, как сделать так, чтобы было _ясно, о какой ясности речь._ Как однажды прозреть в эту ежемоментную ясность, которая вечно рядом? Что для этого надо делать?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> _Нет ни малейшего затруднения для простого человека обнаруживать и ясность, и омрачения._
> _Но если не ясно, о какой ясности речь, она невыполнима ни в одно из мгновений._
> 
> Следовательно, вопрос в том, как сделать так, чтобы было _ясно, о какой ясности речь._ Как однажды прозреть в эту ежемоментную ясность, которая вечно рядом? Что для этого надо делать?


Ничего  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Ничего


Но ведь Благословенный сказал: необученный..., обученный...  :Confused:

----------


## Фил

> Но ведь Благословенный сказал: необученный..., обученный...


Вот обученный ничего и не делает!

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот обученный ничего и не делает!


Ааа, ну я-то значит про необученного спросил. Что ему делать, чтобы увидеть ясность, которая яснее ясного.

----------


## Won Soeng

Что Вы делаете, чтобы ясно видеть эти буквы? Ничего другого не надо. Просто будьте в этой ясности.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Что Вы делаете, чтобы ясно видеть эти буквы? Ничего другого не надо. Просто будьте в этой ясности.


Если ничего иного не надо, то я и так это всегда делал. Что же лишнего я делал?

----------


## Харуказе

> Ааа, ну я-то значит про необученного спросил. Что ему делать, чтобы увидеть ясность, которая яснее ясного.


Обучаться=).

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Обучаться=).


Как?

----------


## Монферран

Просто видеть траву зелёной, небо синим, без излишеств - это просто для обученного, кто просто усиливает эту простую привычку.

Но что делать тому, кто вечно сомневается: "о, не может быть учение Будды столь примитивным, всё гораздо сложнее..." ?

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Если ничего иного не надо, то я и так это всегда делал. Что же лишнего я делал?


Прочтите книгу "Три столпа дзэн", автор: роси Филип Капло, обучавшийся у японских наставников. Там ещё как описана практика, причём как в традиции риндзай, так и сото. Прочитав эту книгу, поймёте что без живого учителя вообще невозможно практиковать дзэн)).

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Просто видеть траву зелёной, небо синим, без излишеств - это просто для обученного, кто просто усиливает эту простую привычку.
> 
> Но что делать тому, кто вечно сомневается: "о, не может быть учение Будды столь примитивным, всё гораздо сложнее..." ?


Записаться на курс медитации за 2 000 000 рублей.
2 млн рублей фигня стоить не может.
Если хорошо поискать, то найти можно я думаю.
(Это шутка)

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ааа, ну я-то значит про необученного спросил. Что ему делать, чтобы увидеть ясность, которая яснее ясного.


Ничему нельзя научить, у Вас уже все есть.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Просто видеть траву зелёной, небо синим, без излишеств - это просто для обученного, кто просто усиливает эту простую привычку.
> 
> Но что делать тому, кто вечно сомневается: "о, не может быть учение Будды столь примитивным, всё гораздо сложнее..." ?


Это сомнения профи без диплома.
Надо прекратить сомневаться и сравнивать себя с гурами. Вы сам - просветленный почтмейстер.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Ничему нельзя научить, у Вас уже все есть.


Когда Вы сказали: _Вот обученный ничего и не делает!_

Вы что имели в виду?  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

Фиг знает чего торкнет.....
У меня сомнения пропали после общения с сертифицированными газовыми инженерами  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017), Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Когда Вы сказали: _Вот обученный ничего и не делает!_
> 
> Вы что имели в виду?


это что то вроде, наблюдатель вносит искажения.
Представьте что мозг это мышца, а теперь, расслабьте ее.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Напрягите сначала бицепсы - расслабьте.
А теперь бицепсы+мозг... расслабьте...

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Прочтите книгу "Три столпа дзэн", автор: роси Филип Капло, обучавшийся у японских наставников. Там ещё как описана практика, причём как в традиции риндзай, так и сото. Прочитав эту книгу, поймёте что без живого учителя вообще невозможно практиковать дзэн)).


_Без живого учителя вообще невозможно практиковать дзэн._

Вот это да!

И что же делать тому, кто не живёт с учителем под одной крышей? Надеяться на удачу? Или как-то можно приблизить эту удачу?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Просто видеть траву зелёной, небо синим, без излишеств - это просто для обученного, кто просто усиливает эту простую привычку.
> 
> Но что делать тому, кто вечно сомневается: "о, не может быть учение Будды столь примитивным, всё гораздо сложнее..." ?


Я читаю эту книгу и там очень много сложных уровней дзэнской практики, а учитель рассматривается как Будда после принятия учеником решимости отдачи себя учителю. В традиции Сото, важно развивать кэнсё, оно каждый раз углубляется, а если оставляешь практику, то постепенно теряешь дзёрики (силу сосредоточения). В риндзай, так вообще практику коанов и дзадзэн сочетают. Но даже в сото, без учителя невозможно практиковать, это Вы поймёте прочитав эту книгу.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> _Без живого учителя вообще невозможно практиковать дзэн._
> 
> Вот это да!
> 
> И что же делать тому, кто не живёт с учителем под одной крышей? Надеяться на удачу? Или как-то можно приблизить эту удачу?


Знаете, это советы в стиле "прокрастинатора перфекциониста": 
лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как, но сейчас.
Так что....не обращайте внимания!

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> И что же делать тому, кто не живёт с учителем под одной крышей? Надеяться на удачу? Или как-то можно приблизить эту удачу?


Не знаю, прочтите книгу "Три столпа дзэн", Вы сами всё поймёте, что без учителя там невозможно.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если ничего иного не надо, то я и так это всегда делал. Что же лишнего я делал?


Вы сомневались и прерывались, ожидали чего-то особенного и упускали то, что просто.
Делайте то, что делаете момент за моментом, отбрасывая все лишнее. Тренируйтесь удерживаться в ясности момент за моментом, день за днем. Когда это станет естественным, ничто не сможет поколебать Ваш ум, куда бы он ни направился.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> там


Знать бы, что меня ждёт за далёкой чертой...
Там, за горизонтом, там, за горизонтом...
Там там-та-рам, там-та-рам

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kYgelBNNK4

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Обычно последователи Буддадхармы пребывают в непрерывной осознанности (или постепенно приближаются к ней). Вне зависимости от традиции и наличия учителей. Тем и живы.

----------

Won Soeng (04.09.2017), Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Обычно последователи Буддадхармы пребывают в непрерывной осознанности (или постепенно приближаются к ней). Вне зависимости от традиции и наличия учителей. Тем и живы.


Но по причине того, что сознание людей омрачено и они не могут самостоятельно прозреть, требуется помощь Великих учителей, которые бы указали им, как увидеть Самоприроду (Алтарная Сутра). 

А вот что говорил китайский наставник Шэн Янь:

Полагаться исключительно на книги можно лишь на весьма поверхностном уровне, и иногда это даже небезопасно. Любые книги, могут рассказать об основных принципах, однако они не в состоянии передать всех сложностей и тонкостей практики. Книги не могут наблюдать за практикующим и давать ему советы, пригодные ему в особой ситуации.

+++

Сегодняшнее обилие книг о медитации ужасает Бханте, он считает, что это наносит практикующим Дхамму огромный вред, потому что книги, как правило, написаны людьми, не имеющими реального представления ни о джханах, ни о випассане. 

«Невозможно научиться медитировать через чтение, – вздыхает он – Это большое заблуждение. Это как научиться плавать: вы должны прыгнуть в воду, а не читать инструкции о том, что такое брасс или кроль! Раньше приходящие в медитационные центры люди не читали книг о медитации. Если они не знали даже «Сатипаттхана сутту» ничего страшного! Зато они были готовы следовать учителям во всем. 

- Вы часто критикуете современные книги о медитации, которых действительно очень много. Можно ли в таком случае рассматривать буддийские Сутты как пособие для практики? 

- Даже в Суттах нельзя найти медитационных инструкций. Безусловно, читать Типитаку – это прекрасно, и все Сутты очень практичны, но практика медитации подбирается индивидуально для каждого, и этого не найти в книгах. Традиция передается от учителя к ученику тысячами лет. Уже потом можно прочитать Палийский Канон и сказать: «О, поистине, это то, что и я сам испытал!» 

Пемасири Тхера, цит. по книге Евгении Евмененко "Постижение буддийского пути"

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

Наверное, так сложно понять что такое "Ясность", потому-что - даже если вы бывали в этом состоянии, вы не обращали на него внимания. 

Но если статистически значимо, вы снова и снова, приходите к этому Ясному состоянию - станет понятно, что такое "грязное состояние" и что такое "чуть чуть почище/посвежее". Я говорю о совсем небольшой разнице, которая будет вам заметна. И все-равно, после этой чистоты, больше не хочется быть грязным, хочется быть чистым.  Ну а кроме этого - вы освобождаете людей, кармически-связанных с вами, на весь один день.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Нужно искать учителя, ехать в Азию, как например Евгения, или Олег Поздняков, ну или просто в медитативный какой-нибудь монастырь, например как этот человек, живший в ланкийской Науяне - http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....102921#p102921 . 

Ну а так остаётся только заслуги копить, делать кому-либо дану, развивать нравственность, вот и вся практика без опоры на учителя, размышлять о страданиях существ в сансаре, о драгоценности человеческого рождения и прочих подобных ламримных тем. У многих кто занят работой, семьёй, вообще нет времени чтобы глубоко практиковать, да и уму нужна тишина от всех этих чувственных объектов, почему кстати для интенсивной практики, уходят в уединённые места.

----------


## Фил

> Но по причине того, что сознание людей омрачено и они не могут самостоятельно прозреть, требуется помощь Великих учителей, которые бы указали им, как увидеть Самоприроду (Алтарная Сутра). 
> 
> А вот что говорил китайский наставник Шэн Янь:
> 
> Полагаться исключительно на книги можно лишь на весьма поверхностном уровне, и иногда это даже небезопасно. Любые книги, могут рассказать об основных принципах, однако они не в состоянии передать всех сложностей и тонкостей практики. Книги не могут наблюдать за практикующим и давать ему советы, пригодные ему в особой ситуации.
> 
> +++
> 
> Сегодняшнее обилие книг о медитации ужасает Бханте, он считает, что это наносит практикующим Дхамму огромный вред, потому что книги, как правило, написаны людьми, не имеющими реального представления ни о джханах, ни о випассане. 
> ...


Плавать могут все животные.
Если уж лошади умеют плавать, "но недалеко, нехорошо", так и человек тоже.
Понятно, что плавать будешь ужас-ужас, но вам плыть или на бортике сидеть? при наличии собственного бассейна?

----------

Денис Васильевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нужно искать учителя, ехать в Азию, как например Евгения, или Олег Поздняков, ну или просто в медитативный какой-нибудь монастырь, например как этот человек, живший в ланкийской Науяне - http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....102921#p102921 .


Не у всех деньги и спонсоры на это есть.
А это не то что не-бесплатно, а очень-не-бесплатно.  :Frown:

----------

Денис Васильевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Нет ни малейшего затруднения для простого человека обнаруживать и ясность, и омрачения._
> _Но если не ясно, о какой ясности речь, она невыполнима ни в одно из мгновений._
> 
> Следовательно, вопрос в том, как сделать так, чтобы было _ясно, о какой ясности речь._ Как однажды прозреть в эту ежемоментную ясность, которая вечно рядом? Что для этого надо делать?


Попробую и я немного присоединиться к сообщению уважаемого Вонг Соенга (надеюсь правильно написал).

То что Вы произносите в уме буквы читая это сообщение, вот этот вот голос формируемый в уме и вот эта картинка формируемая в уме и вот всё что в данный каждый момент формируется в уме, это - ясность ума.

То что понимает значение слов, видит эту картинку в уме, переживает всю общую картину каждого момента ума,  это - свет ума.

То в чём всё это происходит,  что всё это охватывает и вмещает, это - пространство ума.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2017), Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Попробую и я немного присоединиться к сообщению уважаемого Вонг Соенга (надеюсь правильно написал).
> 
> То что Вы произносите в уме буквы читая это сообщение, вот этот вот голос формируемый в уме и вот эта картинка формируемая в уме и вот всё что в данный каждый момент формируется в уме, это - ясность ума.
> 
> То что понимает значение слов, видит эту картинку в уме, переживает всю общую картину каждого момента ума,  это - свет ума.
> 
> То в чём всё это происходит,  что всё это охватывает и вмещает, это - пространство ума.


Однако лихо вы "бесформенное", качествами формы наделили.

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Попробую и я немного присоединиться к сообщению уважаемого Вонг Соенга (надеюсь правильно написал).
> 
> То что Вы произносите в уме буквы читая это сообщение, вот этот вот голос формируемый в уме и вот эта картинка формируемая в уме и вот всё что в данный каждый момент формируется в уме, это - ясность ума.
> 
> То что понимает значение слов, видит эту картинку в уме, переживает всю общую картину каждого момента ума,  это - свет ума.
> 
> То в чём всё это происходит,  что всё это охватывает и вмещает, это - пространство ума.


Правильно - Вон Сонг. Легко запомнить: _one song_. Одна Песня. Или на французский манер с носовым звуком: _бон сон_.

"То, что понимает" - это индуистический Брахман. 
Тлетворный этернализмЪ. 
Нет никаких самостоятельных сущностей. Всё зависит от чего-то ещё. Поэтому нет необходимости и в _"том, в чём всё это происходит"._ Например, читаем мы буквы, схватываем смысл мгновенно, но разве читая Вы задаётесь вопросом: "где, в чём всё это чтение?" Нет, не задаёте такого вопроса себе. Нет в нём необходимости. Лишь в моменты философского умствования, возможно, зададите подобный вопрос...

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Правильно - Вон Сонг. Легко запомнить: one song. Одна Песня. Или на французский манер с носовым звуком: бон сон.
> ...


Спасибо! 
Теперь буду знать.





> "То, что понимает" - это индуистический Брахман. 
> Тлетворный этернализмЪ. 
> Нет никаких самостоятельных сущностей. Всё зависит от чего-то ещё. Поэтому нет необходимости и в _"том, в чём всё это происходит"._ Например, читаем мы буквы, схватываем смысл мгновенно, но разве читая Вы задаётесь вопросом: "где, в чём всё это чтение?" Нет, не задаёте такого вопроса себе. Нет в нём необходимости. Лишь в моменты философского умствования, возможно, зададите подобный вопрос...


Просто Вы в сообщении прочли лишь то чего  там не написано  :Smilie: 

Бывает.

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Всеохватывающее не может быть формой!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Как?


Как все.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Учителя приводили много примеров просветления (ясности). Предлагали глотнуть из чашки и спрашивали, что это. Ученик говорил: чай (или вода). Учитель пояснял - это и есть просветление, выше которого нет. Его нельзя усовершенствовать. Но можно упустить, начав размышлять. Учителя говорят: небо - синее, трава - зеленая. Ваш нос вертикальный, а глаза горизонтальные. Это все прямая демонстрация окончательного пробуждения, но ученики не верят и продолжают искать что-то необычное. Все что нужно это вот эта совершенная ясность. Момент за моментом. Отсекая размышления. Отбрасывая сомнения. Не важно, что сознается. Важно не упускать сознавание. Что сознается прямо сейчас? Сознание прыгнуло к этому моменту. Все. Не нужно проверять или рефлексировать. Один момент, внимание направлено основательно. Следующий момент: такое же упражнение. Сначала это что-то неуклюжее. Потом все проще. Ловкость растет и потом: бац! Это естественно, когда осознанность возвращается в один момент без горы рефлексий и сомнений. Сразу ясно, что в сознании. Сразу ясно: в сознании сознание. Самоприрода нараспашку.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2017), Фил (05.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы сомневались и прерывались, ожидали чего-то особенного и упускали то, что просто.
> Делайте то, что делаете момент за моментом, отбрасывая все лишнее. Тренируйтесь удерживаться в ясности момент за моментом, день за днем. Когда это станет естественным, ничто не сможет поколебать Ваш ум, куда бы он ни направился.


Вот предельно ясное объяснение или описание ясности Вы даёте. Но всё-таки ещё хочу прояснить слово "прерывались". Что это значит - я прерываюсь?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот предельно ясное объяснение или описание ясности Вы даёте. Но всё-таки ещё хочу прояснить слово "прерывались". Что это значит - я прерываюсь?


Вот это вот "еще хочу". Это и есть прерывание. Не важно, чего еще. Вы уже знаете, не прерывайтесь. Вы осознаете что-то направленно, снова, снова. Потом сознание прыгает к чему-то еще и вязнет в этом еще. Когда Вам вернуться? Сейчас же. Снова направляете сознание. И снова. Не вдаваясь в то, что прерывает основательность. Не рассматривая. Новый момент - внимание направлено основательно. Что, прыгнуло? Нет проблем. Вот объект, снова основательно направленное.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот это вот "еще хочу". Это и есть прерывание. Не важно, чего еще. Вы уже знаете, не прерывайтесь.


Желание чего-то особенного гложет. Например, заходишь в интернет: что новенького? Какой-то отвратительный зуд. Или вот навязчивая мысль: ну как с энтузиазмом практиковать, если ничего особенного благодаря практике не буддет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Особенность в том, чтобы снова и снова делать совсем простое без усилий.
Сердце стучит: тук-тук-тук-тук-тук-тук-тук. Ему не нужно знать зачем. Не нужно помнить, что пора сократиться и снова расслабиться. Будьте как сердце.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2017), Фил (05.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всеохватывающее не может быть формой!


И вот откуда при чтении сообщения о всеохватывающем взялись качества формы ?
При чтении о различных взаимозависимых аспектах одного и тогоже ума - самосущие сущности ?

И самый риторический вопрос:

Чего все так боятся признать, что ум обладает свойством - знать ?
 Это ж и есть очевидная неотъемлемая изначальная природа ума каждого.
  : )

----------

Фил (05.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Особенность в том, чтобы снова и снова делать совсем простое без усилий.
> Сердце стучит: тук-тук-тук-тук-тук-тук-тук. Ему не нужно знать зачем. Не нужно помнить, что пора сократиться и снова расслабиться. Будьте как сердце.


Вы подразумеваете спонтанность - учиться у инстинктивного центра, функционирование организма: кровообращение, пищеварение, дыхательная система и.т.п?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы подразумеваете спонтанность - учиться у инстинктивного центра, функционирование организма: кровообращение, пищеварение, дыхательная система и.т.п?


Сейчас начало осени, обостряются инстинкты, спонтанность проявляется легче. То, как Вы видите, опррделяет то, как Вы действуете. Если Вы видите действия - Вы видите и их результаты, хотя бы самые непосредственные. Не столь важно, спонтанное или вынужденное действие производится, если оно не обойдено вниманием, это обогатит опыт. Машинальные действия безотчетны, но тоже бывают спонтанными. Спонтанность лишь сокращает время обнаружения ошибки.

----------

Монферран (06.09.2017), Тимур Бутовский (06.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> То, как Вы видите, определяет то, как Вы действуете. Если Вы видите действия - Вы видите и их результаты, хотя бы самые непосредственные. Не столь важно, спонтанное или вынужденное действие производится, если оно не обойдено вниманием, это обогатит опыт. Спонтанность лишь сокращает время обнаружения ошибки.


Например, внимание фиксирует надвигающуюся изнутри негативную эмоцию - ещё не выраженную в действии,
сразу же снижаю скорость и резкость выполняемых действий, тем самым эмоция начинает терять силу, ослабляясь 
и спустя некоторое время исчезает - как и не было.

----------


## Алик

> Желание чего-то особенного гложет. Например, заходишь в интернет: что новенького? Какой-то отвратительный зуд. Или вот навязчивая мысль: ну как с энтузиазмом практиковать, если ничего особенного благодаря практике не буддет?


Мьонг Гонг Суним  спрашивал:  - Для чего ты хочешь  просветления ? Если это даже правильно, но для себя - это неправильно, если это даже неправильно, но для других  - это правильно. 
Есть хорошее сравнение: с каждой практикой мы сдираем  с себя очередную одёжку, и так до тех пор, пока не останется совсем ничего )

----------

Won Soeng (07.09.2017), Монферран (06.09.2017), Тимур Бутовский (07.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Например, внимание фиксирует надвигающуюся изнутри негативную эмоцию - ещё не выраженную в действии,
> сразу же снижаю скорость и резкость выполняемых действий, тем самым эмоция начинает терять силу, ослабляясь 
> и спустя некоторое время исчезает - как и не было.


Спонтанность - просто слово. Что-то может выглядеть то спонтанным, то не спонтанным. Чисто по смыслу, спонтанность это противоположность вынужденности. 
И в дзен спонтанность это просто способ не думать. Быстрая карма. Делай, что делается и получай плоды в тот же момент. 

Когда ум обуздан, спонтанность вполне естественна. Нет сомнений - нет раздумий, действие прямое, непосредственное. Правильная исходная точка, правильное отношение и правильная функция. 

Когда ум необуздан, спонтанность ведет к нежелательным ситуациям, опасным ситуациям, болезненным ситуациям. Поэтому возникают сомнения, страхи, размышления. И человек не может быть спонтанным, сдерживает себя, принуждает себя соответствовать неким правилам, ограничивает свое естественное поведение. Таким образом человек прячет от себя омрачения и жажду, следуя в поведении неким шаблонам, а внутри остается необузданный зверек.

Человек не может быть собой, не может обуздать этого зверька, не может позволить ему вырасти. 
Поэтому только нравственности недостаточно. Необходимо обнаружить корни заблуждений, обнаружить их пищу и лишить их пищи. 

Оттого моралисты и терзаются и терзают других, потому что в них живет монстр и они убеждены, что такой же монстр живет в каждом. Они не могут видеть своего и их раздражает, когда этот зверек проявляется в других.

Не зная, как обуздать зверя, моралисты предпочитают только осуждать и жить под гнетом самоограничения.

В действительности, не умея делать внимание легким и радостным, они вниманием тягостным и угрюмым лишь еще больше сгущают тучи в собственном уме. 

Не в каждый момент необходимо видеть как есть, поскольку тяжелое внимание омрачает до вполне физиологических проявлений.
Нужно распознавать, если видение как есть омрачает ум, значит следует заняться успокоением ума, отстраниться от омрачающих и тяжелых представлений, обратиться к возвышенным и легким.

Когда человек этого делать не умеет, он может удариться только в нравственность и нравственность становится непреодолимым препятствием на пути. Человек уверен, что он недостоин, а другие недостойны тем более, поскольку даже не уделяют нравственности такого внимания и такой серьезности.

Спонтанность это всего лишь "ум не знаю", "ум до мышления", "ум в начале слова". Действие производится без сдерживания, чтобы обнажить его корни. Но спонтанность без внимательности к результату действия, к самому действию и к его причинам - не освобождает.

----------

Монферран (08.09.2017), Тимур Бутовский (08.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Спонтанность - просто слово. Что-то может выглядеть то спонтанным, то не спонтанным. Чисто по смыслу, спонтанность это противоположность вынужденности. 
> И в дзен спонтанность это просто способ не думать. Быстрая карма. Делай, что делается и получай плоды в тот же момент. 
> 
> Когда ум обуздан, спонтанность вполне естественна. Нет сомнений - нет раздумий, действие прямое, непосредственное. *Правильная исходная точка, правильное отношение и правильная функция.*


Сверимся, с Вашего позволения. Выделил жирным:
правильная исходя точка - мгновение (момент)
правильное отношение - проявленные явления временны, образно во времени: приходят, распаковывают чемоданы, селятся в отель, отдыхают и покидают отель
правильная функция - чувства, мысли, ощущения, двигательные функции, инстинктивные

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Таким образом,* "правильная исходная точка, правильное отношение и правильная функция."*, напоминает самонаблюдение,
каждое мгновение внимание к проявлению функций и происходящего в поле восприятия. Оба воспринимаемых 
ракурса (видеоряд и фрагментация)  по сути имеют место быть, для функционирования в повседневной жизни. 

Одновременно с этим - отношение  к происходящему, например, при проявлении негативной эмоции в себе и других может быть разный 
отклик на ситуацию: мы либо отождествляемся с происходящим - тем самым присаживаемся на карусель видеоряда, 
или имеем выбор действовать -бездействовать, по ситуации, но как бы там ни было это преходящее/проходящее явление. 
Так видится.

----------


## Дубинин

> ....
> 
> Одновременно с этим - отношение  к происходящему, например, при проявлении негативной эмоции в себе и других может быть разный 
> отклик на ситуацию: мы либо отождествляемся с происходящим - тем самым присаживаемся на карусель видеоряда, 
> или имеем выбор действовать -бездействовать, по ситуации, но как бы там ни было это преходящее/проходящее явление. 
> Так видится.


В последнем случае, вы "подсели на видео- ряд" под названием- "..имеем выбор действовать -бездействовать, по ситуации"

----------

Тимур Бутовский (08.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> В последнем случае, вы "подсели на видео- ряд" под нозванием- "..имеем выбор действовать -бездействовать, по ситуации"


Это точно, возможность выбора уже ограничение. Вы как считаете есть выбор, помимо отношения к происходящему? Вопрос на мой взгляд,
неоднозначный, смотря в чём - жизнь покажет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это точно, возможность выбора уже ограничение. Вы как считаете есть выбор, помимо отношения к происходящему? Вопрос на мой взгляд,
> неоднозначный, смотря в чём - жизнь покажет.


Позволю в разрез вопроса- не прошенный совет: как известно "Царствие Божие"- "силой берётся".. от сюда если вы хотите участвовать "по взрослому"- в сих "духовных разговорах", то попробуйте прежде "следующего вопроса или обсуждения"- пережить то о чём узнали не на долю секунды- до уровня "понял о чём он", а до уровня "да- переживаю сколько хочу- проблему поиска решил" (или "не решил").. И вот после только не возможности "пережить предложенное"- и можно задать вопрос о- "почему не переживается по предложенной инструкции?"
(это не нравоучение, просто субстанции обсуждаемые имеют такую специфику.. как при разговоре йогинов отвыкших говорить и случайно встретившихся в лесу- обсудить свои состояния (или их отсутствия..)

----------

Тимур Бутовский (08.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Спасибо за совет!
Речь шла о переживании приходящей эмоции, когда она уже пришла, описал метод работы с состоянием - замедление темпа
двигательной функции (движение рук и ног, а также расслабление мышц лица). В контексте изложенного опыта, 
не всегда работающего есть ли более эффективные подходы к уже пришедшей эмоции?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неужели Вам не интересно, как насамом деле на протяжении двух с половиной тысяч лет переводили такое важное слово, как Будда ?





> Не-а. Поскольку несколько знаком с ориг. контекстом (суттами и сутрами). И _понимаю_ разницу между _понять_ (что связано с рассудочной деят-ностью) и _пробудиться_ (т.е. перестать видеть сны/кажимости вместо реала).
> Как пример, что не грузить Ланкаватарой : ) -- простая Калака сутта...
> 
> Но если Вам удобнее жить с буддизмом, в каком (кроме неисчислимого прочего, обсуждённого ранее) реализованные сущ-ва достигают понимания, а не пробуждения, то что ж тут поделаешь? %) Хотя я честно попытался... : )


Вот оно и получается, что не только простой сингал, то и даже простой бирманец или тайец, лучше понимают значение _будда, бодхи, бодх_ - чем умудрённые, даже когда не спят пытающиеся проснуться, западные новоистолкователи. 




> Мне-то это зачем? : ) Это -- Ваша проблема, повторюсь: сыскать и -- предъявить...
>  )


Тут то искать нечего не надо, это общеизвестный факт в буддизме.
Эт все, кто изучают традиционный буддизм знают, вот напр.:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post290975

Но может и вправду, зачем это Вам  %)
Ну пусть будет, хотяб для общей эрудиции.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот оно и получается, что не только простой сингал, то и даже простой бирманец или тайец, лучше понимают значение _будда, бодхи, бодх_ - чем умудрённые, даже когда не спят пытающиеся проснуться, западные новоистолкователи.


Как понимаю, тут Вы пытаетесь принять позу россиянского староистолкователя: размудрённого, даже когда он спит, не пытающегося проснуться, но при этом выдающего за пробуждение некое рассудочное (другого, согласно русскому языку, не бывает : ) понимание, тождественное пониманию "не только простого сингала, то и даже простого бирманеца или тайеца"? %)
Правда, никаких толковых одноязычных словарей, абстрактно рекомендованных оппоненту, так и не предъявили, отчего в очередной раз прибегаете к лукавой риторике.




> Тут то искать нечего не надо, это общеизвестный факт в буддизме.
> Эт все, кто изучают традиционный буддизм знают, вот напр.:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post290975


Ну, допустим, вас, таких (см. выше) аж двое или поболе... И что теперь, переписывать все переводы? : ) И когда приступите?




> Но может и вправду, зачем это Вам  %)
> Ну пусть будет, хотяб для общей эрудиции.


Отклоням! : ) 
Ибо лукавая риторика -- плохое средство обогащения не только собственной, но и чьей-либо общей или частной : ) эрудиции.
Потому опять оставляю Вас в покое.
Тем паче, что у Вас даже с русским не ахти...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, допустим, вас, таких (см. выше) аж двое или поболе... 
> 
> ...


Порядка пятисот миллионов вообщето.
Вот и дост. ачарйа Сумедхо (хоть и не азиат) говорит:
-«Буддхо», «того, кто знает»
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25483




> И что теперь, переписывать все переводы? : ) И когда приступите?
> 
> 
> ...


Хотябы понимать, что _просетлённый и пробуждённый_  это просто русские слова испытуемые для перевода слова будда, и воспринимать в них именно значение слова будда - знающий, постигший, понявший.
Так напр. и при встречающихся в переводах русский слов _чувства_, понимать что в данном случае это не тот спектр значений что обхватывается русским словом _чувства_, а - ведана, когда встречается слово _страдание_  ,  что в данном случае это не тот спектр значений что обхватывается русским словом _страдание_, а - духкха, сознание.... - виджняна...и т.д.
Также различать, когда словом чувства переведено нечто другое а не ведана, словом сознание переведено нечто а не виджняна ... и т.д.

Оперировать в буддизме буддийским понятийно смысловым аппаратом, а не понятийно смысловым аппаратом русской(английской, фарангской, немецкой ....) лексики.

Изучать Дхарму, на именно "языке" Дхармы, както и рекомендовал Будда.
Изнутри буддийского мировоззрения и с помощью буддийского мировоззрения.

----------

Фил (10.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Это все равно что Гегеля или Хайдеггера взять и перевести с немецкого с помощью словаря.
Получится ахтунг :Smilie: 

Нужено и чувство языка и "ихний" контекст.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

Аппарат, контекст... А изначальная природа сердца не пуста ли от игры словесами?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> попробуйте прежде "следующего вопроса или обсуждения"- пережить то о чём узнали не на долю секунды- до уровня "понял о чём он", а до уровня "да- переживаю сколько хочу- проблему поиска решил" (или "не решил").. *И вот после только не возможности "пережить предложенное"*- и можно задать вопрос о- "почему не переживается по предложенной инструкции?"


 :Smilie:

----------

